# The Making of a Fish Fanatic



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Enter a young typical girl who wants more than her two cats, a girl who wants a puppy. Of course, her parents are against the idea, her mother does not like dogs, and her father says the cats would most certainly hate having a dog, especially since they are already in the double digits in age. Her father had kept many aquariums as a child and longed to have another tank, so for Christmas, he got his daughter, and son, a fish tank to fuel his childhood passion. This tank was filled with fish very quickly (after the standard 24-hour "cycling" time) and after a few years grew to two tanks, with cichlids in one tank. Eventually after a good few years, the father decided it was too much work to keep up the tanks on his own since his children wouldn't help, so he stopped buying new fish after the old ones died. Eventually, one tank cleared and the other sat with one pleco (his son's fish from when the tank was first set up) all alone and always hiding. Eventually, the father took the fish out and brought it to Petco and took down the tank.
After the fall of the two tanks, computer monitors took their place and the girl grew older, missing the fish she once had. In high school, she learned of a project that the Environmental Science class did: the fish project. This project consisted of having a betta living off of a plant in a 2-liter bottle of pond water. As soon as she heard this, she decided to take the class. As senior year grew near, she grew more and more excited that she was finally going to have a fish again. Well, the project changed slightly and the betta was replaced with a zebra danio, but she stood strong, getting her supplies and setting up the bottle of pond dirt and water and shoving in the danio. Most of the students in the class lost their fish within the first two days, and those who didn't lose them the first two days lost them sometime else the first week. But, one fish and the entire class lived and it was hers. Two days before she could take him out she went and bought a one-gallon tank and as soon as she could, she dumped him into the tap water filled tank. Two hours later, he died.
Not even a month later, her class did another project with fish. This time, they watched goldfish at different temperatures struggling to breathe. At the end of the day, the fish were going to be fed to a turtle, but in an effort to save them, one of her friends took the last three fish, bringing the girl two of them. The girl promptly put them in her one-gallon tank that still had not been conditioned (though the water had been changed). The two fish lasted almost a week, dying only one day apart. The girl was devastated and left the tank running for days.
Senior year ended, and the chance of freedom was on the horizon. The girl knew that not living at home meant she could have a fish. She did some research on keeping bettas in a dorm and was convinced she could just stick it in her tank and it would live.
Time passed and the first semester ended. After excitedly remembering her idea, she convinced her roommate to get a betta as well. Of course, her roommate thought it would be a great idea to get a baby from her local Petco because then they could watch it grow. So, after visiting he house one weekend, they stopped at Petco and picked up a baby betta and drove two hours back to campus.
This time, the girl was more prepared and had conditioner and the fish didn't die right away. While researching baby bettas soon after buying it, she discovered this forum and learned more about fish than she ever had before. Because of this forum, her fish is now in a filtered and heated 10-gallon tank, she is obsessed with fish, and she will be buying another betta and dividing the tank next week.
That girl is me and that is my story.


----------



## thepianoguy (Feb 6, 2016)

nice!

good luck with ur new ten! RIP for ur old two fish tanks...


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So I have been redecorating in preparation for my new marble male Eric. I have the tank set up in two sides, but Eric's side seems a little over done. I will post pictures soon. I am still working on the divider though.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Before:









After:
(Note: The valley in the middle is where the divider will be and the gravel is not even yet)









Squirt's Side:









Eric's Side:


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, I have officially bought another betta. His name will be Eric after Prince Eric from The Little Mermaid because his side of the tank has an Arial figure. 
Without further ado, I present Eric:








I also went to Petsmart today and got a bubble volcano for Squirt to go along with his Finding Nemo theme so he could still have a bubbler (his bubbler stick won't fit with the divided tank). I also got Omega One Betta Buffet pellets so hopefully the boys will eat them.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

What a looker! Congrats on Eric!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats on getting a new betta friend! These are very fun, personable fish and I'm sure they'll be a good support system in college


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks! Squirt has been great to have since he is basically a child that I can take care of.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So two weeks ago, I added a divider to my 10-gallon tank using poster hangers (a little wider than the report slider things that I couldn't find) and craft mesh. I added Squirt (my tiny little baby girl) to the left side and she stayed there, so when my new betta Eric came in, he went into the right side. He has been in there for 1.5 weeks with no problems until tonight. I came back from my choir concert 10 minutes ago to find Eric on the left side of the tank. Thankfully Squirt is totally fine and doesn't even appear too stressed (her tail turns metallic whens she is stressed).
There is no room for Eric to jump (even if there was, he would have to jump over an inch to even get to the top) or squeeze through anywhere (plus the divider is in the same position as before I left, so it wasn't moved), my roommate swears she didn't move him (I did ask her politely), and our room was locked so no one else could do it.
What has gone wrong? I am going to try and move Eric into my 1-gallon. I just ordered him a 1.5-gallon and supplies to make a sponge filter for when I have to take the 10-gallon down to move out, so I can move him there once it comes in on either Friday or Monday. I guess Eric will live in temporary housing until summer and then I will get him a plain 5-gallon and leave Squirt in the 10-gallon with a tankmate or two.
Also, should I be worried about them mating at all? I don't think they did as there is no bubble nest and they were only together for a max of 4 hours.
Why do I have so many problems?

_This was also posted in another thread._


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Okay, so Eric has become an overall Houdini and a found him today stuck in the tube under the air stone (he was in the 1-gallon that uses an under-gravel aeration using an airstone in a tube). I am going to see if I can convince someone to bring me to Pet Supplies Plus to go pick up a 5-gallon plain glass tank and heater, so I can move him now before he hurts himself too much.


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Seems like you picked out a trouble maker! Hope you post on all your shenanigans together!


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh, naughty boy! Betta's have such personalities. ;-)


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So my new 1.5-gallon temporary/QT tank should be here either tomorrow or Friday, and I can't wait, because my heater is overheating my 1-gallon and it is driving me nuts. I just ordered Eric a new tank. I am getting him the 3-gallon Tetra Bubbling Kit one, so it's not the 5-gallon I wanted, but it comes with the supplies I need. I also ordered an adjustable heater which will most likely be going in the 10-gallon and my current heater (which keeps my 10-gallon at about 76-77) will be moved to the 3-gallon. I am not buying anything else for my tanks until summer because I have spent WAY too much money on them.
I also have no idea where I am going to put another tank. My dorm next year is small than the one I am in now, so who knows how that is going to work.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So I just realized that Studying Abroad next spring means I won't have my fish. I guess over Christmas break next year I will have to teach someone my routine for fish keeping. The tanks will be cycled by then, so it will just be feeding and gravel cleaning.
Also a little update on my crazy fish:
Squirt's tank has been rearranged and she now has all 10 gallons again. I took out the fake looking plastic plants and her original rock structure (that has very fake looking plastic plants on it) and have washed them in hot water. Those plants will be going in Eric's new tank.
Eric's tank has been shipped and should be here at the end of the week (I am hoping it will come Wednesday). Eric is currently in the 1.4-gallon QT tank that came in Thursday. Although it has more water than the other QT tank, it is still a pain to heat, because my 7.5 Watt heater is still giving too much heat because it never turns off unless you unplug it. I have a DIY filter in the QT tank (and an extra one for the 3-gallon). It is in a glass vase that looks like a cup. I have some gravel at the bottom surrounding the airstone, then filter fiber, then AquaClear Ammonia Remover, then more filter fiber, and then left over rocks that were cleaned with hot water twice.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Eric's tank came in today, which was not expected. The 3-gallons seems bigger than I thought it would be, but it is a narrow tank that is mostly tall. I can definitely see what people have wrong with the Half-moon tanks, but it isn't awful. The tank does bow some when full, but with an inch gap from the top, it's fine. I am not using the Whisper 3i that came with it. I have the air pump hooked up to the DIY filter and both airstones in the 10-gallon, which I am excited about because I am out of plugs (I have a full strip with almost only tank equipment plugged in and another one with a couple tank things on it). Oh well. I may put a piece on paper over the lid because the LED light on the bottom has turned my room into a disco party. I think I made his tank adorable, though.








Eric's QT tank has been switched from a fish QT to a snail QT. Two nights ago one of my friends brought me a garden snail she found on the way back from work. He is about an inch in diameter and has a cracked shell. I have a thread about him in the Finless Friends section. I have named him Flash after the sloth in Zootopia (all of my tanks are lightly themed for different Disney movies). Here is the little man:


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Flash is up and moving and is eating his first big meal of lettuce. I found a snail forum in hopes of figuring out how he should be kept. I am so glad I figured out what I needed to change, I guess I should get a spray bottle next time I end up at the store.
Here he is today:


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

A little update on Squirt. She is getting bigger and her fins are growing longer. The rays are clear at the end and are starting to look almost like a Crowntail rather than a Veiltail. Squirt is the first picture and the second is a little girl that was for sale as a Crowntail on Live Fish Direct.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeeeeeeeesh I knew there's gonna be a snail pic here somewhere >< *scrolls down super quickly*

Ohh! Fishy fishy! 

VT-CT mixes exist you know .-. Some people just decided it's a great idea apparently. They're usually those CTs with pathetic web reductions. An actual CT would have at least a 50% web reduction. So that cambo girl for sale in your LFS might as well be one, too.

Also, yay for tossing the 3i aside. They're crap.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Sorry about the snail, he's my new "fish".
Really? That's probably it then, she is from Petco, so being a combo isn't too surprising.
I made my own filter because I had heard they were terrible. I did keep it though in case I need it for anything in the future. The DIY filter works wonderfully, so I am very happy with it.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So Eric tore his dorsal fin. I don't think it was torn before I tried to get him out, but now it is. I just set up him QT tank with the filter and heater. I am going to heat it up now and then leave the heater off tonight. I only have two plugs in the bathroom, so he won't have light, but that is okay I will just have to run the heater more. I can plug the light in while the heater is unplugged. I posted in the Diseases section, so hopefully I will get some help.
This is what happens when I procrastinate. Now I have a ton of notes to do before tomorrow and a lunatic fish to heal.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well two updates: one fish related and one non-fish related.
Fish related: Eric is doing better and is starting to heal. The dots are just his coloration, so there is not a problem there.
Non-fish related: I just went to my first college as a DD for 5 people. I have never been around drunk people for more than a few minutes, so this was quite a new experience. I don't have a car on campus, so I don't drive much. Driving without much practice with 4 drunk giggly people in the car is tough (1 girl went home with another set of friends because we only had 4 seats and the police had come so we didn't want to risk it). I'm not sure I would do that again unless there was someone staying sober with me.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Snail Update time! Flash has been inactive the last 3 days, but he still seems to be alive as he does not sink and has not let go of the tank. About 30-45 minutes ago Flash got a new friend. The same person that brought me Flash brought me another snail that she found today. It rained some today, so more snails were probably out. The new snail is also a Milk Snail, but is a little smaller and has a cream coloring. I have decided to go with the name Priscilla after the other sloth in Zootopia. Although it is not really a gender-neutral name, I think it is adorable. She is currently munching on some lettuce. Maybe Flash will get up and moving to meet his new friend.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Updates on everything today.
Life: Moving out has started becoming real. I now have a giant bin (45-gallon rolling bin) for my decorations and bedding. My walls are almost bare and it is so weird. Over half of the people in my hall have moved out. Only 3-4 are moving out tomorrow and the rest of us will leave this weekend, except one of my friends who is staying through May. As much as I can't wait to go home as see my little kids again (the ones I teach) I am going to miss my friends.
Eric: My little troublemaker is doing great. His dorsal is perfectly fine and he is eating (I wasn't sure if he was because he doesn't eat right away). I plan on leaving his 3-gallon up until Sunday morning, then move him directly to his travel cup and setting up the tank asap once I get home. His filter isn't cycled, so it will just be dried the night before so it doesn't leak everywhere.
Squirt: She is also doing great. I had to scrub away some brown algae, but it wasn't too hard. I plan on taking down the 10-gallon late Friday or early Saturday so that is can dry out a bit before going in the box. The filter cartridge will be living in a Tupperware of tank water and the Salvinia Minima will be doing the same (probably the same Tupperware too). All my fish supplies are going in the box with it. Hopefully, they all fit. Squirt will be going into her old 1-gallon for 1-2 days. She will stay in the 1-gallon once I get home until the 10-gallon is set up and running (probably by Sunday night). 
Once I get back I am going to start growing some algae too. I may grow it outside with a clear plastic top. Once some grows, I am going to get a Nerite snail for the 10-gallon. Right now I am debating getting a 5-gallon tank and moving Squirt and her new snail to it, but using all the same stuff, or getting guppies. Since my room is so small next year, I may just get a plain 5-gallon so it won't take up so much space.
Snails: So neither one has moved in a few days, so I stuck them each in water for a few seconds to make sure they were still alive. They both starting moving a little while after and started eating the soaked tropical fish food flakes I had left over from last year's fish. Priscilla at some, but Flash ate a ton. I also bought some Tums (a little travel size container) and put one in the tank and one in the spray bottle I also bought. Neither one touched the Tums, but oh well.
Well, that is all the updates I can think of, I am sure I will think of more after I post this.
Oh, I remember one thing, Squirt's tank is cycled, so I am very excited about that. If I do keep the 10-gallon and add guppies, I am going to make my bubble volcano a second filter so I have more filtration.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So new update from today: I am probably getting another betta named Apollo from DangerousAngel. I will need to get another tank once I get home.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Packing of the 10-gallon has begun. The filter is off and the filter media and Salvinia Minima have been moved to a Tupperware of tank water. I have not started draining it yet because I am trying to get a good temperature in the 1-gallon before I drain it so I can move Squirt back over if I have to. I put the 50 Watt Hydor from the 10-gallon in the 1-gallon in hopes that it will keep a steadier temperature during the two days the tank will be running. My other way is to run the small heater that doesn't turn off only at night, which leads to temperature fluctuation throughout the day. I know it probably isn't a good idea to run the heater in such a small tank, but since it is only for two days, I am hoping it will be okay.
I am going to work up extra early Monday to drain Eric's tank since his QT tank is taken by the snails. His tank is smaller, so I am not too worried about getting it packed day of.
Now I am worried about the heater overheating while I am sleeping. Maybe I should unplug it? The tank is at 78ish right now. I can turn it on after Baccalaureate tomorrow when I can monitor it.
On another note, Squirt's tail keeps growing. She is definitely at least somewhat Crowntail. The notch in the middle of her tail still hasn't filled in. Maybe she has double tail in her too. I also think she may be marbling. Some of her scales are turning a pinkish color.
I am marbling too. My hair color just changed. My dirty blonde roots were really standing out against my light blonde dyed hair, so I redyed my hair (well, two of my friends did it technically). My hair should be a darker blonde like my hair was before and I plan to put light highlights in it next weekend. Hopefully my mom will do it for me. She has highlighted my hair twice a few years.
This post has gotten long and I am tired. I think that I will drain the 10-gallon and turn off the heater and then go to sleep.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, I am in the road. The fish are snug in their cups and the snails are sleeping, like always. It took forever to pack. I think I have way too many things.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Safe travels! 
I love how you have snails! They're so cute! (Sorry Olivia lol)


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I arrived at home about 3:15 this afternoon after 4 hours on the road. I had so much stuff that I had Squirt's cup in a Sonic drink carrier with plants and my feet and the snails, filter media, Salvinia Minima, and Eric's cup in my lap. I had everyone moved in by 5:15. After a little of a scare with Eric's heater this morning (it wasn't keeping the tank warm), it is now working again.
After setting up the tanks, I have found that I don't have a place for Apollo, so I will need to do some cleaning, actually a lot of cleaning, before getting him set up.
I am thinking about maybe making an aquarium stand. I know my Grandpa would be thrilled (he loves making things with wood). I think I am going to look at some multi-aquarium stands. What would be really cool is ones like they have at fish stores.
Also, I forgot to mention I pulled the LED light out of Eric's tank and am now using the lights above my desk. The lights actually light up the tank better than the lights in the 10-gallon, so I am very happy with that.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Heh heh, I am glad this didn't happen, but I just had the thought of what if a police had pulled you over and your...hahahahaha...your covered with fish. Fish in your lap, fish at your feet..."is that a snail?? Okay, your free to go...."


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm not sure if they would be more stunned by that or by the shear amount of things we had in the car. The entire back window was blocked along with the side windows in the back.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

LOL I'm glad you made it in one piece! Lowes has a easy to assemble stand for about $20, you can even put 2 tanks on it. I'll have to see if I can find a link to one.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

That would be great!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Here you go! Mine are black actually.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_328961-8081...roductId=999990400&Ns=p_product_price|0&pl=1#


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

How tall is it? What size tanks do you have on it?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

It's not crazy tall, maybe 2 1/2 feet tall, I'd have to measure, I have my 5.5s on it, as well as 2 2.5s on them.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

That is short! I may look into making my own plans and building it with my grandpa. It is a good option though.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

The light fell off of my 10-gallon again. I'm not sure I have ever mentioned that before, but a couple months ago the clip it had broke, so I hot-glued it to the lid of the tank. It fell off about a month ago, so I hot glued it again because I had no super glue. I am running to Target, Staples, and Petco tomorrow, so I may get some super glue to try and keep it on. I think it fell because of the temperature of the lights above it. I have lights on my desk that I have turned on to light Eric's tank, the snail tank, and two plants. The light actually heated both tanks up to 80 yesterday, so I need to make sure they aren't on too much.
I really need to clean my room. All my stuff from college is all over the floor. I can barely walk in my room, but I have nowhere to put everything right now.
Why do fish things have to be so expensive? I need to get a new tank and supplies for Apollo and I plan on getting a smaller tank for Squirt (a 5.5 gallon). I really want to get another baby.

Okay, so I just did some more research on tanks and I found the 3.5 Top Fin Aquascene tank that comes with a filter and light. The light seems very good and the two video reviews I found were very good. The tank is on sale at PetSmart right now for $23. So I may run there tomorrow too. I think for Squirt I am going to just get a plain 5.5 gallon from Pet Supplies Plus on Saturday since it is only $12 and I can put everything in it that I already have.
Well, this got to be long. It's funny how many journals I have tried to keep, yet this is the first one to last more than 2 weeks.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That sounds fun!
Good luck with the light.
I have an idea, as long as you can stop by somewhere and get some silicone (The Fish Place by Ridgemar Mall has some) I could give you one of my 5.5, the black border part on the bottom came unstuck, I think it's still safe since it's only the black border and not the glass, but I'm a fretter, and you can never be too safe. (I could fill it up and test it if you want). But I think plain 5.5 tanks are pretty cheap.

I LOVE 3.5 gal. tanks, I have one by Marineland that is great!

Also, just curious, do you happen to have a 10 gal that you aren't using?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

That sounds great! Yes, but I want to keep it to use my junior year


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Awesome, I'll bring it! 
That's fine, it never hurts to ask, I'm in need of a 10 for Loki, he's nearly 2.5 inches long, when I give you Apollo I'll probably end up going in Pet Smart to look at the 10 gal tanks, and get one for him.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So I went to Petco and Target today. I had to go to Target because I accidently put my fitbit charger in storage instead of in my stuff going home and my fitbit was about to die. But from that I did discover not only that I am definitely blonde, but that when a fitbit has a low battery it will actually last about 2 more days.
When I was at Target, I decided to get some shelves too. I got black extra long metal shelves that are 3 feet high and have 3 shelves. They hold 360 pounds per shelf, and they were only $30, so I am happy. They are longer than I expected, but that means that when I get a longer tank in the future, I can still use the shelf. 
After Target I went to Petco and picked up a few things for the snails and fish. I went to try and find the lighthouse Apollo has right now, but they didn't have any. I ended up getting frozen bloodworms, a medium Imaginarium for the snails, flooring for the snails, 3 moss balls (they are little), a new algae scrubber and another ammonia remover packet. I also looked at the bettas and found one baby. It was labeled as a boy and had red fins. He wasn't moving much, so he probably wasn't all that healthy, but didn't look too awful. He was so tiny too. It's hard to believe Squirt was that small. I also looked at a couple females to see the size difference between them and Squirt. She never made it to full grown, but she certainly is close. Her fins are still getting longer too.
I need to write out my PetSmart list for Friday since I forget to get a couple things for the snails. I also didn't think to get a cart so I could only get what I could carry since the carts were outside.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so glad you found a stand!! 
Maybe they'll have one Friday, if you go to PetCo then, if not, then I might could look for one for you and maybe mail it or something.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I will look for one again whenever I take my sister out to look for a fish or the next time I am out that way.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds good.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I figured out the problem with my heaters! There is nothing wrong with them, they just aren't powerful enough. At school, my room stayed between 73 and 76 because we had no way to control air conditioning. At home, we keep the house at 68 during the day and I think colder at night. So the heaters are still heating up to 7 degrees warmer than the air. I turned up my Hydor, so hopefully that will improve the 10-gallon, but I guess I will need to buy a stronger heater for my 3-gallon when I am at PetSmart today.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

What wattage is it? I've found 50 watts usually works. Pet Smart usually has the heaters on sale too! I've got Apollo btw, he's being so good!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, Apollo is all set up and in his tank. He was not a fan of being back in his cup, but he is now happily exploring his tank. I like the tank so far. I like how it has a black lid, and I like the curve more on this tank rather than Eric's tank. The filter is a little strong and loud, but I will find a way to baffle it more. The filter actually comes with a baffle, but it is still a little too strong. Apollo's tank is Hercules themed, so he has some greek ruins in his tank.
I also got a light for Eric's tank. It is a National Geographic LED clip on light and frankly, it is too big. I may put it on the 5.5 instead and use the light from the 10-gallon on his (which isn't as bright). Also, while I was installing the light, I saw that Eric built another bubble nest. Now I am a proud mommy!
I also picked up a couple things for the snails. I got a food dish, cuttlebone, tortoise food, and a thermometer/Hygrometer. So, both snails are now in their new Imaginarium and are chilling on the top.
The last semi-important thing I got was Fluval sponges and media for the Palm Filters I am going to order. I am going to wait a little while to order them, but since I spent so much money today, I figured I shouldn't go back anytime soon. SO much for getting a baby betta. I guess I will need to wait until next summer. Oh well.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So since Apollo didn't seem to be a fan of the new pellets last night (though I didn't see leftovers this morning), I decided to treat all the little guys with bloodworms today. Eric didn't even give them a glance for a while, but then ate most of them, I think Apollo ate all of the bloodworms, and Squirt ate some of them before getting full. My dad always told me as a kid to not put too much food in because the fish didn't know when to stop eating, but I don't think that is true. If fish didn't know how to stop eating, Eric would have eaten all of his food yesterday and Squirt would have eaten all of her bloodworms today. I think that they can over-eat, but I think they do stop because they are filled.
I also checked the ammonia levels and was quite surprised. The lowest levels are in Apollo's tank that I set up yesterday. The ammonia was at a .25 there, but a .50 in the other two tanks. Since the ammonia was lower today, I decided to check the ammonia levels of the tap water and got a testing a little darker than .50, but lighter than 1.0. We will see what I get tomorrow before Eric's water change (because of all the uneaten food) and the Squirt's tiny water change to get the bloodworms out.
Priscilla hasn't moved since yesterday, but Flash buried himself in the moss under the cuttlebone, so I guess he does like the moss at least somewhat. I'm not sure they have really had any of the cuttlebone at all. I also don't know when to put food in the tank. I don't want to put food in every day and have it go bad and just be throwing all of it out.
On another note, Eric's tank still hasn't warmed up, his heater is almost always on, but the tank is still at 74. I guess the heater is shot, which sucks because it is only 3ish months old. Squirt's tank was a little warm today, so I turned down the heat slightly, but without a thermometer, I don't know if it was actually getting up to 80 or not. Apollo's tank also doesn't have a thermometer yet, but his tank felt normal. If you are wondering why I don't have thermometers in the tanks, it's because PetSmart was out of thermometers. No stick on or suction on, only fancy digital ones I did not want to pay for. I am going to order a few when I order the Palm filters and lid for the 5.5.
I think that is everything for today, nothing too crazy.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so glad Apollo is doing so well in his new tank! That would be pretty awesome if he ate the pellets you gave him. You won't have to ever worry about leftover Bloodworms with him, he ate every one of them. I can't wait to see some pictures of his new setup!

I agree with you about the food though, mine seem to know when they're full or not as hungry, Loki is so big that he _has_ to eat more, and I know he's done when he slows down.

Just as a note about the heater, if you're using the 50 watt you bought, give it about 24 hours, that's about how long it takes for it to get used to the tank temp, and to start heating.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I was wondering about that heater. It didn't start hearing right away like my other two heaters. The new heater is in Apollo's tank though, I still have the tetra one in Eric's tank.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I think the tetra heater may be heating up, or it may just be the big lights I turned on above the tank. I may be going to PetSmart with my dad today to get dog food, but I am only going to get 2 thermometers and if they have it, a glass lid for the 5.5. 
But, I have a lot of pictures to share since I haven't done that for a while.
Here is the large bubble nest Eric made since I turned off the filter:








A really good picture of Squirt from last night that will be my new profile picture shortly: 








And finally, Apollo's new tank, a picture of him from yesterday, and one from just now (he has been sulking all day by his roots):


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Aww look at him! I love what you did!! How does he like the 3 gal?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

He seems to like it. Was he in a 2.5 or a 5.5 before?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh good! He was in a 2.5.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

He might adjust better if you turn out the light, or put some more plants in there for shade. Apollo is REALLY cute- I like his tail, it looks like a heart! Precious.

And oddly enough, my Petsmart was out of all thermometers except the digital one too. 



You named a snail Flash? Hahahahahaha!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I may try that and turn out his light right after I feed him. I didn't go to PetSmart because I was working on decorations for my brother's Eagle Scout Court of Honor, but my dad made it 2 minutes after they closed. 
Yup, he and Priscilla are named after the sloths in Zootopia.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So first, how about this new layout? It looks amazing. It is going to take a little while to get used to it, but it looks so nice!
Second, some updates:
Eric: Eric has been working very hard on his bubble nest and it is huge! It takes up about 1/4th of the surface of the water. He does most of his building at night, so I never see him working on it. His heater still isn't heating enough, so I have the big lights above the tank on which in combination with the heater keep the tank at about 76-77. If I can ever get out to the store again without my parents telling me that I spend too much money on my fish or that I need to think about how my roommate next year will feel (which I do since one of the top reasons Squirt is now in a 5.5), then I will pick up a new heater.
Squirt: Is adjusting well to her 5.5. I never thought I would like an overly planted tank because I always want to be able to see my fish (I'm an over worrier and don't want to lose them in the tank), I actually kind of like it. Of course, it helps that Squirt comes out every time I come up to the tank. The tank has everything the same as the 10 gallon: same decor, same heater, same filter, same gravel, and same water, so it is working out well.
Apollo: Two days ago, he started acting very lethargic. On Sunday, he just laid at the back of his tank. In the morning he laid by his roots and in the afternoon, he laid behind the greek ruins in the little cave area. So Sunday night, I did a 30% water change thinking that it may be something in the water even though the parameters were the best out of all three tanks. I cupped him because I was going to QT before I decided to do the water change. When I put him back in after about 15-30 minutes in the cup, he was completely fine and swimming around like everything was normal. Then yesterday, he hung out at the top right corner by the heater. He swam around a couple times during the day, so I decided just to leave him as is. Today he is swimming more, but still hiding some. I think I can rule this out as stress from the new tank. It could be the filter, so I will probably get a Palm for Apollo's tank as well even though this filter is working fine (though strong).
Snails: I don't see them much now because both of them buried themselves in the moss. I keep the tank at a fairly high humidity, but the tank isn't heated, so it isn't very warm.
I think that is about all in updates for now.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, I am getting ready to head out to Austin for a concert. Which concert you ask: a Journey concert. Yes, you did read that right, a teenager is going to a Journey concert. One of my friends loves Journey and a bunch of other groups from before we were born and she got tickets for her birthday, so I am going. Anyway, I am about to feed the fish and I already added Prime, so I am just putting my sister in charge of turning off the lights tonight before bed and maybe turning them back on in the morning. I will be gone less than 24 hours so I am not too worried about anything going wrong, but I guess I need to knock on wood now that I have said that.
Eric's working on his bubble nest! I have never seen him do it. He must be really horny because his nest is huge! Oh well, no mates for you raising 1-4 fry would be fun, but not 50+.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Time for some updates
Eric: He is doing well. When I cleaned his tank, it smelled so I will be doing more water changes for him this week (he water change was due 2 days ago, but I didn't have time to do it).
Apollo: He is still doing well also. He is not clamped anymore (he wasn't in the last update either). The Ammonia level was perfect in his tank, which is surprising since I turned off his filter a few days ago because it was making too much noise. I turned the filter on again today and it seems to be working fine. He still won't eat pellets, so he has not eaten much since I don't feed bloodworms often because I have to remember to take them out to thaw a while before feeding.
Squirt: Also doing wonderfully. I think she may be starting to marble a bit as some of her scales are changing to a pinky red color and the ammonia is at 0. 
Snails: I took the snails out to clean them and discovered that Flash has died. I'm not sure what I did wrong. He concreted over, so I am thinking he dried out. I keep the tank fairly high in humidity, but the substrate must not be moist enough. Priscilla will get extra spraying today to try and moisten the moss more.
When roaming the threads just now I found an amazing idea that I may try. KitKat67 has plants in pots in her fry tank (http://www.bettafish.com/144-journals/662578-snail-log-3.html#post7393545) and I am thinking this could be a great option for me to use so I don't have to replant all the time. I can just put them in a big tub of water for transport and they should be good. I am going to start a thread asking about the idea and see if anyone else has tried it.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Maintenance log (since nothing actually posts now):

Eric:
5/16/2016: 50% water change
5/22/2016: Ammonia .5
5/23/2016: 50% water change

Squirt:
5/23/2016: added water

Apollo:
5/15/2016: 50% water change
5/22/2016: ammonia 0
5/23/2016: 50% water change


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I think the plants in pots is going to happen. My parents are leaving for their anniversary on Saturday, so I am going to go to PetSmart with my little sister since she loves to go look at the dogs and is starting to get interested in the fish. Plus, then they won't know I went until later sine they don't usually come in my room. I am also going to order the filters, glass top, general cure, and a heater since they should arrive Saturday if I order now. (Never mind they will get here early next week, oh well). 
For the plants, I will be getting pots that will be cleaned with hot water then I will put gravel at the bottom, then Floramax, then sand, then gravel again. Now I just need to find a place that has pots really cheap so I can get pots after picking up plants and bringing my sister out for food and frozen yogurt (I bribed her with it so that she would go on a water slide she was scared of).


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Okay, so I have some crazy news. When I cleaned the snail tank and found Flash dead I had this weird feeling that I should leave him there because the snails aren't native here, so who knows what would happen if I released them into the wild. I decided to leave him in the tank. Well today when I went to check on the snails and spray the tank, he has moved and was at the bottom of the tank clearly alive. I have no idea how this is possible. He was as hard as cement two days ago and now he is fine. Hopefully, he ate something when I fed them, but probably not. I guess I need to go in and change my signature again.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

APOLLO ATE PELLETS!!!!! I have been putting pellets in his tank every night since I got him and then been feeding everyone bloodworms about every 5-7 days to make sure he doesn't starve. Today he ate his first pellet. In the last couple days, he has chased the pellets and then not eaten them. ON a downside though I have turned his filter off for good because it was making mechanical noises again. I woke up early to the noises and was going to turn the filter off then bumped into the shelves and it stopped. This afternoon it was making noises again, so the filter is now off, though the new filters should come on Tuesday. The Amazon Sword and Dwarf Sag should be here tomorrow or possibly Saturday, so I am going to gut Eric's tank. Nothing is staying in his tank, not even the gravel (though it is being replaced with gravel from the 10-gallon). I plan to put the Amazon Sword in there or in Apollo's tank since it is so large. I think I will put a Dwarf Sag in each tank since I got 3. By the end of summer, each tank may have two or three just because of how fast they multiply.
As I mentioned before, I am going shopping Saturday afternoon and I plan to get a snail for Squirt's tank. Her tank has a lot of brown algae because of the power of the light. I have no idea what wattage it is (I searched for a long time today). I am probably going to get a nerite. I horned one if possible. If it is horned, I am going to name it Bloat after the puffer fish in Finding Nemo. All of the silk plants are fairly covered and a little gravel is, so that should last the snail for the 1-2 week QT. I have a plastic betta cup with rocks and water outside growing algae. 
Also right now I am working on putting together an information sheet on college betta care that I will make into a PDF and maybe put here in the forums. I think it is a fun project for me to work on writing and research.
During research, I have found that there are a few other aquatic forums with the same design as this one, including a planted tank forum. I thought that was pretty cool.
Anyway, I guess that's all for now. I really like writing long posts. Now it is starting to storm. Great. Now I won't be able to sleep for a while. Time to read every forum post.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Also for future reference, I did a 30% water change yesterday on Squirt's tank. The ammonia was at 0 before the change.


----------



## PrincessSeyshells (Oct 9, 2012)

Just wanted to say I love reading your posts! I'm a college student too so I relate so hard to your dorm adventures/struggles. Your betta friends are gorgeous and clearly well-loved. Glad to see Apollo is warming up to pellets.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I am so glad you like reading my posts! I really enjoy reading the journals of other people too. I think this is really fun to document too so that I can look back on things. 

A little bit of an update:
I cleaned out Eric's tank. I took everything out and washed it with hot water. The rock thing that I had in there (that I originally had with Squirt) is never going in a tank again because it stank so bad. I think it may have been leeching chemicals. I also took out the heater, so I hope Eric is okay for 4 days until his heater comes in the mail. I may put the little flat heater in at night so it doesn't get down to 68 (which is what the 10 is at just sitting there). I replaced the gravel with the natural colored gravel that was sitting in the 10-gallon. The only things I put back in were the moss balls and the Ariel ornament which will stay in there.
Also, I forgot to mention yesterday that I am trying to get the new media ready. I have them sitting in a betta cup with the water from the filter in the 5.5 running over it. It probably won't help too much before Tuesday, but since I did a water change in the tank the water should have been up to almost 1ppm of ammonia (my tap water reads between .5 and 1ppm of ammonia).


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

The Amazon sword and Dwarf Sag are here and the sword is gigantic. It will probably fill most of Eric's tank. I am not planting it today since I don't have pots or dirt yet. I am really looking forward to all the planting tomorrow, though. I am going to work on the planter for the Ribbon right now. I am going to get one of those aquatic, but actually not plants and have it in Apollo's tank since there is an extra opening in his lid. I am planting it just like the rest of the plants, except it will be in a plastic bottle hanging at the top.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That's great to hear about Apollo!!! Good boy!!!


Poor Flash though, I'm glad he's still alive!

As for pots, Hobby Lobby has some of various sizes that I use, they're really cheap for a package of 4 or 5.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I didn't think about Hobby Lobby. It's right next to PetSmart too. They will probably have better sizes too. The ones I found at Walmart were the tiny ones.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, they have several different sizes. They're along the back wall in the fake flower section.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, today I went to PetSmart. They had this beautiful little girl there:








They had everything I needed except the snail, so I guess I'm not getting one. After going to PetSmart I went to the new Pet Supplies Plus. It turns out they don't carry fish there, just a few shelves of supplies. They did have a self-serve dog wash, but I don't plan to go back for fish stuff.
So here is what I got (minus the stuff for the snails, the sand, and the dirt):








I bought 5 plants and 5 bulbs. I planted 4 of the plants and 3 of the bulbs. One of the plants has little brown raised dots on it and is very much dying. I will probably go get a refund unless I can figure out if I can fix it.
















It took me a long time to plant the plants, but as soon as I put them in, two plants decided they didn't want to be potted, so they came out. A few minutes later some of the dwarf sag came out too. Oh well, I will replant them in a few days. The Java fern is so big in Eric's tank that 1/3 of the plant is just folded over itself. I think it needs to be in a 20 gallon tank. Maybe I can convince my sister to use the 20 gallon and get a few fish instead of getting a new small tank.
Anyway, here are the new and improved tanks:








(The cup of media is hopefully getting partially cycled before the new filters come)








(There is a floating Amazon Sword that goes in the back middle)









So that is a lot of plants (at least for me). One of the people at PetSmart said, "It looks like you are starting a fish tank!" I replied, "I actually have 3, but I am adding plants". She was a little surprised with the fact I had 3 tanks.
I also got a few things for the snails. I got a fake desert plants, a half log, calcium, and water conditioner. I also fed them some lettuce today but they haven't woken up to enjoy it yet. I am sure they will in the night though. Here is their new and improved tank:









Now I just need to get the last couple things on Tuesday so I am all set.
Actually, I just realized I forgot to get thermometers. Well, I can get them when I return the other plant.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, for a little while today I thought we were going to get a puppy. Someone posted some pictures of some puppies they were adopting out for only the price of spaying or neutering. My dad commented asking what they were mixes of, but then after finding out they would be 40-50 pounds, said no. So, I'm really disappointed right now. Especially since it wouldn't be any bigger than our dog now. 
As far as the fish go, I didn't do much today. I moved a plant I accidently left out overnight from the 10 gallon (where I stuck it when I discovered it in the morning) to the 5 gallon since it has the strongest light. I am hoping it will pull through, but I am not sure it will. If it doesn't make it, I will just plant another bulb. 
I am thinking about planting the 10-gallon tank and putting maybe some snails in it and leaving it at home when I go back to school. I think it would be fun to make a low maintenance tank that would only get water changes every 1.5-2 months. It obviously wouldn't be able to sustain fish in those conditions, but maybe a snail or two. Possibly ramshorns. I could potentially get an automatic feeder, but I would have to use flakes. I really should be saving my money though.
On another note, by filters, lid, and heater come in tomorrow. I'm not sure what to tell my mom when the package arrives.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

EDIT: Apparently, the first site it alone on the dog size and other sites put them at at least 50 pounds, so I guess it probably would be too big. *sigh* Now I will look at some of the local rescues for puppies.
Sometimes a hate being obsessed with things, but it will be the only thing I will think about for a while, so I might as well satisfy it.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, the package came today. The glass cover for the 5.5 was very difficult to put together. It comes with the two glass panels with a hinge in the middle along with a plastic part that is not yet attached. I think it took me about 30 minutes, at least, to put the plastic part on. Needless to say, it is a great fit. I haven't decided if I will cut out the spots for the tubing and filter. The two filter don't fit in either tank's filter hole, but I will figure out a way around that. I set both of them up, but couldn't get the one in Apollo's tank to start, so I took it apart and I am going to try again tomorrow. The one in Eric's tank (that can be squeezed into the filter hole) did start and is running. Both Apollo and Eric needed water changes today, but I didn't have time to do them. I have been put in charge of painting the hallway and so I was doing that all day and then set up the just now. I can probably do the water changes while the paint is drying.
I also got Eric's new heater which I will put in tomorrow morning so I can monitor the temperature all day and make any adjustments to how it is set. And I also got general cure to use if I ever think any of them are sick.
I found a couple of the old plant weights today so I put the two swords back in their pots using those. I still have dwarf sag floating, but the only other weights I have to tie on with fishing line.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So it's been a while since I have been on. I have been a lot busier than expected. All 3 of my little guys just go very needed water changes. I am going to go fish by fish for updates.
Squirt:
She had to get some algae scrubbed off because I couldn't see into half the tank. The light is a little too strong, but the plants are all turning brown. I am hoping that the water change will help with that. Other than that she is doing fine. I still want to find her a nerite snail, preferably a horned one. I have already decided on the name Bloat after the pufferfish in Finding Nemo, or maybe I should choose a name from the new sequel?
Also, after my water change, I noticed a running water sound. It didn't worry me too much until I remembered I hadn't turned any of the equipment on yet (since it had only been about 10 minutes and I usually wait 15 for the heaters). After a little searching, I found that I had created a vacuum in one of the airline tubes that wasn't hooked up to anything. It made quite a mess, but everything is fine as far as I can see.
Eric: 
Eric now has his new heater installed. The flat heater was actually doing a good job and was keeping the temperature up at the right place, but I didn't want to continue using it because I know they have a tendency to do harm after they have been used for a long time. Eric's filter is also working well. It is a little loud because the water has to drop so far because of the shape of the lid and the fact that the tank bows if filled all the way. The Amazon Sword is browning a little in the areas that stick out of the water (for obvious reasons), but I tried to stick them down farther into the tank.
Apollo:
Apollo's filter never started working so I built my own. It is currently in a plastic water bottle (the top half). I have the spout facing down with the airstone going in through the little prefilter that came with the Palm filter. I then have some filter floss and then the media. I just set it up with the media, so hopefully it will work. I do plan on changing the bottle to a PVC pipe soon because my little sister may be making my dog some agility things with PVC. I also figured out that Apollo won't eat anything that isn't in front of him, so I have to feed him one pellet at a time. Even then, he misses some of the pellets.
Snails:
They still don't do anything. I brushed their shells today and put some food in, but I didn't pick them up today. I am thinking I may get them a little light that would warm up the tank a little. I don't really want to mess with a heat pad.
Other than those things, nothing has been too eventful. I have just been really busy and next week will be worse. I have 4 hours off in the middle of the day in which I have been teaching private lessons. Next week I will have morning lessons, lunch, private lessons, then afternoon lessons, and finally, swim practice. Next week is going to be long.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

You might could try trimming the brown parts off, mine have had that before. It looks a little funny, but I think I'd rather have weird looking leaves, than brown leaves.

Sounds like everyone is doing well! I'm glad Apollo is eating, even if he is a little stinker. Good luck with his filter, I've made a make shift filter before, I'm not sure how well it worked, but it was something.

You just made me realize that I need to clean the snails shells! Hopefully I'll be able to, since they like to come out, or stick to things LOL. The light is actually a good idea, The tank they're in belonged to Kip, so I could plug in the light and see if it would work.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Almost all the leaves are brown, so trimming them would leave me with no plant, besides the stem. I am seeing some growth on the plant I left out of water overnight, so hopefully the other plants will follow suit. I am not hopeful for the dwarf sag though. If I had a tall tank, that would be great for the giant amazon sword. It just needs a couple more inches of head room. 
As far as the snails go, I am contemplating getting them a different tank. They have a nano reptile tank for $30 at Petco, but I'm not sure if they have it in store. If I have some time tomorrow, I am going to stop by Petco and if they have it in store, buy it. If not, I will just spray the snails more often. I am going to try and raise the humidity to 85-90% to see if that will help they become more active. The humidity is usually about 40-50% except right after I spray. I think they are getting too much ventilation from the lid. So I am going to try the humidity before temperature because at school the temperature was at around 75 and they were no more active then compared to now.
Sometimes I wish I was rich (though who doesn't, besides rich people). If I was rich and didn't have to worry about room, I would have a 40-gallon breeder with 2 fancy goldfish, a new, taller tank for the amazon sword and Eric, a big planted tank (maybe 65 or 75) with some angel fish, and a big turtle tank or pond (with Koi). I would also possibly get an anole and maybe hermit crabs. I am going to be the crazy person with a ton of pets (if I ever get the money for it), though I don't think I would want to jump on the snake, spider, or bird trains. I think I will definitely have at least one class pet.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, I was getting ready to head to Petco, but I have decided to wait a little because we just lost electricity 4 times. Make that 5 now. The power isn't turning on. I am going to have to fill the palm filter so it will start when the power comes back on. Still no power, but the filter is full now so it can start again.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Turns out, only my room is without power. What are the odds.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Turns out I tripped the breaker. My parent's room tripped too, but they are blaming it on all my fish tanks. I am about to head out now. I am really hoping Petco has the terrarium I want. I also need to not forget the thermometers again.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, I have thermometers now. That's all I got at Petco. The smallest terrarium they had was the 12x12x18 which is much taller and $55. I will probably wait until school starts and then order the tank online. I would really like to get the 8 inch cube because it would take up less room than the current tank, plus it would help keep the humidity up. I wouldn't be opposed to the 12 inch one though, which is $45, but has more space to add more snails. I may try the other Petco sometime, maybe next weekend.
I also went to Home Depot and picked up an end cap for my PVC filter. My church is remodeling and while setting up for Vacation Bible School we found a bunch of PVC. They decided they didn't need it and threw it out, so my sister and I collected some. My sister got a ton of 3/4 inch PVC to build a jump for our dog. I got a large one that I think is 3 inches, as well as a couple right elbows and 3/4 inch PVC for the filter. I was intending to make a new planter for the ribbon plant out of the larger one, but the end cap for those are expensive since they are so large. I'm not sure what I will do with it now, but I am sure I can find something. 
Now Petco did have a handful of adorable babies, including one that looks identical to Squirt. She was one of the most active bettas there, so I hope she finds a good home. 
In their saltwater section, they had a sign by the tangs that said, "Blue Tangs like Dory are not recommended for beginning pet owners". Seeing a sign lie that made me very happy even though they still have an end cap devoted to tiny betta tanks.
I am starting to think that maybe I shouldn't go to England for Study Abroad for an entire semester. I know one of my professors (my favorite one and also my advisor) is wanting to go teach a summer session there, so that may be a better option. It would be cheaper and I could save my money for something like a car which would help me get more opportunities, like off-campus jobs. Going in the summer would mean missing work, but going during the school year means leaving my fish, snails, and friends, as well as missing out with the choir, the colorgaurd, and possibly the swim team (if we get it started). Although I would love to go study abroad, I think I would just be missing too many things here.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

It's been a little while again, so I think it is time for an update. Today I went to Petco to meet up with @DangerousAngel and pick up 3 of her land snails. If you don't read her journal, she ordered two snails a couple weeks ago but received five. She decided five was too much and asked me if I wanted three. I thought it was a great idea to get Priscilla and Flash some friends. They are more active as well, so that makes the tank a little more interesting. 
We met at Petco so that I could get the Exo Terra Nano Wide terrarium or the Exo Terra Mini Wide terrarium, but they had neither, so after looking at all the bettas a few times as well as the other fish, I walked out with the snails and a few of the Finding Dory ornaments that were on sale+double reward points. I really want to do a Finding Dory tank next.
The Petco I went to is new and I hadn't been before. It was extremely nice inside and was more modern than the Petcos I have been to before. They seem to take very good care of their fish and have a fairly good selection of fish and reptile equipment. They had a big tank of plants and guppy fry and a big tank of turtles. They also had a QT tank with a Dalmation Balloon Molly with a swim bladder issue and a betta that looked fine. Another thing I really loved there was they wrote things on the tank about the fish instead of just having all the information on the tiny tags that you only look at to see the price. I was really tempted by two fish there: the only baby betta there (a little light blue crowntail marked as a girl) and the struggling balloon molly. There was also a large danio missing most of its tail and was really struggling. I really want to go back and get the Molly and baby girl. I really also want to get a plant from the plant tank and hope to get a fry in there.
Since Petco didn't have the terrarium I wanted or aquatic snails, I went a couple miles away to PetSmart to get the API 3 gallon kit for the snails. Turns out I have little luck today because they didn't have that kit. I ended up getting the 3.3 gallon Reptile Starter Kit which was a few dollars more and came with supplies I already had. So far, I really like the tank. It has a slight bow front that is a little blurry, but it is bigger than the KritterKeeper the snails were in before. I think I am going to clean the KritterKeeper and set it up like a tank, and just not put water in it.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Have fun with the snails! I have 3 milk snails myself!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Really? That's awesome. How long have you had them? I've had Priscilla and Flash since April.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

CollegeBettas said:


> Really? That's awesome. How long have you had them? I've had Priscilla and Flash since April.


It will be a year in July!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice! How active are your guys? Mine don't move unless I move them. I am trying the new tank because it should hold moisture better and has a light which should warm the tank a bit. Did you get yours online or do they live there too? Mine original two are from the side of the road and the new three are from online.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

CollegeBettas said:


> Nice! How active are your guys? Mine don't move unless I move them. I am trying the new tank because it should hold moisture better and has a light which should warm the tank a bit. Did you get yours online or do they live there too? Mine original two are from the side of the road and the new three are from online.


mine are from online. My snails aren't very active but they do their fair share of moving. In my experience the warmer and more humid it is the more active mine are.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh man, I am having big regrets from not taking that molly. I really doubt it is even still alive, but I can't stop thinking about it. I've mostly gotten the baby girl out of my head because I know that if I decide not to study abroad, I can get a new baby during the school year. I did find an instagram page for someone who sells bettas and has sold babies in the past. I may try getting a bred baby instead of one from Petco if I get one during the school year.
I really want to go back to Petco and get that molly. I have an extra KritterKeeper that is 3 gallons now that the snails moved.
Ugg..I am going to clip the plants and rescape to try and get my mind off the poor molly


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Ah man. I just started taking over the tank section of Walmart. I have started leaving answers to questions on the smaller tanks. Hopefully, I can change the lives of a few bettas. 
Anyway, I made it to the Walmart website because I was looking for a taller tank for Eric and his monster plant. I found a very good (I think) 6-gallon tank that is about 19 inches tall. It looks very similar to Apollo's tank so I think they are produced from the same place. I think I may buy it, but I need to think about it a little more. Eric is looking a little funny with his coloring so I may move him out to a temporary tank soon and put some common cure in just to make sure he is okay. I think I am just over reacting and he is just marbling, but I am going to monitor him. 
Also, the snails are enjoying their new tank. I have started spraying the tank at night before turning off the light and that helps raise the humidity. When I wake up I have been seeing at least one snail out eating or moving around. I am still deciding on names, but I think I will be using Rapunzel, Flynn, and Eugene. I asked my kids from private lessons last week for names and the only two names I got were Rapunzel and Froggy (the girl was obsessed with a frog toy that she could sit on). Rapunzel would be the light snail without stripes, Flynn would be the lighter stripes, and Eugene would be the darker stripes.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I keep garden snails with my chorus frog they need a small dish of water the frog ecosystem is planted and has red worms in the soil I add veggie scraps when they get low they had babies! I found tiny little snails under the carrots one day it was awesome


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

That is so cool! I am hoping to get babies someday.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, I have decided to hold off on the tank for a little while since it is $51. I make too many impulse buys, so I am going to wait until I get more private lessons. I lost one of my private lessons today because the lady wasn't comfortable in being in deep water, so she is going to go somewhere else. I feel really bad because she waited two weeks to start with me when she could have already found someone else. Hopefully, she can find someone else this late into summer. I do have two new sets of private lessons starting next week as well as two continuing, so I may buy the tank soon. I plan to get it before summer is out, though I may order it right before going to school and leaving the current tank here.
I have had a wonderful idea the last couple days. I haven't been obsessing over it too much, but I do think it is a good idea. I have been wanting to decorate tanks and I am thinking I may start making tank packs after school starts. The packs would contain substrate, fake plants, and decorations. I would also have packs of tank essentials such as a filter, heater, Prime, and thermometer. I would also probably do a kit for beginners with a net, gravel vacuum, bucket, food, water testing kits, etc. I am also thinking about a hospital tank pack with a small siphon (maybe), hospital tank, small heater, and common medications and salt. Each pack would come with informational packets to help fish owners. I'm not sure how popular it would be, but I could do packs designed for bettas as well as general decorating kits. Hopefully, pre-made kits could entice future betta owners into having a bigger tank with better cared for fish. Anyway, I don't really know how great of an idea it is as far as demand. I also don't know where I would sell them, but I would probably make an Etsy shop.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, Eric looks no better. I can barely see what is is. He is constantly trying to show me his good side (or hides), which doesn't really help. I am going to go ahead and move him to QT after morning work so that I can monitor him a little closer without the giant plant in the way. He will definitely get stressed with the move and hopefully, he won't tear a fin, but it is for the best in the end. I am going to go ahead and start a thread in diseases since I want to make sure the common cure regimen is correct. I may need to pick up salt tomorrow on my way home.
One thing I really want to do for Eric is moving his tank. He is so far from the other two and ultimately is out of sight most of the time because of the angle and his hiding skills. I'm not sure where I would move him since my shelves don't really have room unless I put him with the snails on the middle shelf and move the stuff currently next to them. I may put his QT tank there and see what I think.
I added water to the sponge in the snail tank. It was completely dry so that may need to be a bi-weekly task. I found where two snails were hiding and then accidently knocked them down while cleaning their shells. I put them in a food dish with the refrigerated tortoise food (that I haven't tried with them yet) which I will remove in the morning if left uneaten.
I have been looking at the pre-made aquarium packs a little more and plan to get them roughly priced out this week so I can make a thread to see if anyone would be interested and if it is worth a shot. I don't want to get too invested in it and then epically fail.
Also, I have started looking into the Disney College Program. I am thinking that if I decide to do a summer study abroad rather than a semester study abroad, I could hopefully get ahead. I would try and do the DCP either Spring 2018 (Junior) or Fall 2018 (Senior). I have already accepted the fact it will take me at least 4.5 (if not 5) years to get my major (Elementary Ed) and minor (Psychology). The DCP would lengthen college by a semester because I wouldn't be able to take classes (at least none that would help me) while I was there, but if I take summer school, I could hopefully make up that loss. I don't know if I am just shooting too high into the stars again, though. I tend to do that a lot.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Say hi to Eugene! 








He fell from the top of the tank so I took him out to make sure he is okay since falling is a sign of death. But, he is fine. I must have bumped the tank while setting up the heater in the QT tank and knocked him off. I think I will just keep Eric in the QT until I get his new tank. I like the proportions of the QT much more than his halfmoon tank. I will most likely put his regular filter in the tank and make a lid out of craft mesh.
Here is Eric's bump (near the top, it is whitish):








You can't really see it well, but Eric wouldn't sit still long enough for a picture.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Eric looks the same today (bump is no longer whitish underneath but the same color as his scales) but he does seem a little happier. When I turned on the tank light this morning, he was inside the statue of Eric and Ariel that I have in the tank (I caught Squirt doing this once when she was little before I got Eric). I've never seen him do that before but it was adorable. I haven't seen him rub on anything, so I don't think that was an effort to rub on anything.
I did go to the store today toEric looks the same today but he does seem a little happier. When I turned on the tank light this morning, he was inside the statue of Eric and Ariel that I have in the tank (I caught Squirt doing this once when she was little before I got Eric). I've never seen him do that before but it was adorable. I haven't seen him rub on anything, so I don't think that was an effort to rub on anything.
I did go to the store today to get birthday presents for my dad, so I got uniodized kosher salt since I don't have any salt. I'm not sure if that is really the right kind, but I have read you can use kosher salt instead of AQ Salt. I meant to get Epsom though but got excited when I say all-natural no iodine and got the wrong thing.
I still don't know what to do with him since I have no experience with diseases of any kind. get birthday presents for my dad, so I got uniodized kosher salt since I don't have any salt. I'm not sure if that is really the right kind, but I have read you can use kosher salt instead of AQ Salt. I meant to get Epsom though but got excited when I say all-natural no iodine and got the wrong thing.
I still don't know what to do with him since I have no experience with diseases of any kind. No one has commented on my thread in the diseases section, so that has been no help.
I was planning to go to the pet store tomorrow to pick up any medication I was recommended, but my parents decided we are going to go to the mall and walk in circles. Apparently, the mall is 2 miles around, so we are going to walk it a few times. Both my parents, my grandma, and I all have FitBits and are doing a "Weekend Warrior" challenge. I don't usually get a lot of steps during the week since I work in a pool and FitBits aren't waterproof only sweat proof. During school though I would get 9k+ steps a day during the week since I would walk to all my classes and would always be walking everywhere.
I guess that is enough non-fish/snail, so here is a cute picture of Eugene stuck upside down on the plastic plant yesterday:








Eugene seems to be the busy snail. All the snails must move during the night though because they are almost always in a new position in the morning and there is always food missing. Right now they seem to like the fish flakes the most, but they do eat the tortoise pellets. When I run out of flakes, I am going to get them the veggie flakes. I may actually get them the next time I get to the store so I can make sure they will eat them.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

It's been over a week since I last posted, so I thought I would give a little update.
Squirt: Squirt is great, but her tank is starting to get overrun by hair algae, so I bought some algae killer today that I am going to add tonight. I have to have no filter and vigorous air, so I am taking out the filter for the night and running 2 airstones (the volcano and strip airstone). I am also going to try and get as much algae as possible out the afternoon.
Eric: Eric is doing about the same. He is still in QT, but I think I am going to add his palm filter and add sand and make it his semi-permanent home for now until I buy the tall tank when I get to school. His java fern is just chilling in his old tank, so I'm just hoping it doesn't die. His tumor/bump is now white under the scales. Here are a few pictures:
























Apollo: Apollo is also good. He is starting to catch on to the tapping at food time, but he hasn't quite understood it yet. He still has his temporary bottle filter, but I just bought the sponge for the PVC filter today so hopefully, I will get that done today.
Snails: The snails are fine. I haven't seen them much the last couple days, but I must just not have the humidity high enough. I will have to refill the sponge again since I haven't filled it in almost a week.
Overall, there are things I need to do, but everyone is fine. I also bought an API Master Test kit today since I can't find my test tube and I am almost out of strips for everything else anyway.
Also, I just found a subscription box for fishkeeping it is called My Aquarium Box. I may order it for a few months when I get back to school.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So first, I barely got any sleep last night. I went to look up some more information about the Algae Control since I was a little worried about it and the first review I found was about how almost all of their fish died a couple hours after putting it in. I got really worried and looked at more reviews. Almost all of the reviews were positive with no deaths, so I decided to go ahead. 
Earlier in the day, I scraped the walls and twisted off most of the algae. Then I took out the filter and added a water buffer (airstone running in filter floss to catch extra debris). Before adding the chemicals I put it in a cup of tank water to dilute it and moved the air pump from the two filters in the other tanks to two airstones in the tank (volcano and strip). This created a TON of airflow in the water. The volcano is very strong and the strip is fairly strong. I also added Prime to combat any ammonia created by the dying algae since the filter wasn't running. After a few minutes of air and diluting I poured it in.
After a few minutes of trying to sleep right after, I got up and turned the blue light on Squirt's tank so I could see into it. I woke up 3 hours later with the urgency to check on her. After searching for a few minutes (worried the whole time) she came out from her sleeping spot probably questioning why I woke her up. I woke up every hour from there and tried to resist looking in and waking her.
Needless to say, she is fine. All the filters are back up and running and I am hoping to get more sleep tonight. Oh, how I love my neuroticism.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

A list of things I need to do the weekend:
1. Laundry: I have been too busy to do it, it is a good thing I have a lot of clothes and live in my swim suit
2. Empty the last bit of water in the 10 gallon: this should have been done a long time ago, but it is currently watering my ribbon plant and fern, so I haven't done it yet, but I think it has become a hot spot for mosquitos
3. Make ribbon plant planter
4. Pot fern and place in Apollo's tank
5. Move plant from Apollo's tank to Squirts for regrowth
6. Take empty pots + bad bulb out of Squirt's tank
7. Remove remaining algae from Squirt's tank and give thorough clean
8. Vacuum Apollo's tank
9. Water test all tanks
10. Go to Target to get new bedding (mine is torn and old) and stuff for my dorm (shower caddy, planner, and towel wrap thingy)
11. Go to Petco for 2.5 gallon tank and plant for snails: I have decided to replace the 3 gallon QT for a 2.5 for Eric until I get the new tank. I am going to plant the tank with dwarf sag. The plant is to replace the wood tunnel that is turning black even though it is meant for hermit crabs which need a moist environment
12. Make filter for Apollo


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I think I am going to look into getting a new filter for the 5.5 as well. As much as I like my Whisper, I would like to get something that uses media instead of a carbon filter. I feel like it would hold up more in the long run. If I got it now, I would run both filters for the rest of summer (about 4 weeks) and then stop using the whisper when I leave for school. If I don't find anything, though, I won't be too disappointed.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I haven't posted in this thread for a few days because I decided to save this 100th post in the thread for Squirt. Today marks 6 months with Squirt. I got Squirt February 21st from a Petco West of Houston while I was visiting my roommate's family. A week and a half earlier, I had set up my little 1-gallon corner tank and starting running it.
When I picked up Squirt, she was a tiny little "baby boy". She travelled 2 hours in her original container and then got put in the corner tank.








She was much tinier than her single ornament.








A couple days after bringing her home, I joined this forum and learned more about keeping a baby betta as well as a betta in general. This lead me to get a 10-gallon tank, a larger ornament, new natural gravel, and a few plastic plants.








She liked the new tank because it gave her so much room to explore.








At this point, I had a few problems but was able to overcome them and started setting up the tank to house Eric as well. 








During the first month, Squirt grew a little, but was really just starting to grow again.








When Eric came, Squirt was friendly with him until he jumped the barrier. Thankfully, her size made it easy for her to hide from her new friend.








At this point, I accepted her real gender and starting calling her "her" instead of "him". Though, sometimes I still use masculine pronouns.








After Eric got a new home, Squirt got the full 10 gallons to herself again.
















Soon, school ended and I brought Squirt home. After a week at home, I took in Apollo and downgraded Squirt to a 5.5 to save room.








So far this summer, Squirt has grown still and has started growing her fins out. Her Crowntail genes have come out now even though I didn't think she was a Crowntail.








I can't believe it has been 6 months with this little girl. She may not be able to talk to me, but having her around makes me feel needed and wanted. Happy 6 months baby girl!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So, I decided to give away my giant Amazon Sword, so I met up with @DangerousAngel to give it to her. While we were at Petco, I got some supplies for a new tank.
First, as much as I want to, I am not getting another fish. Someday I will, but not for at least a few more months. What I have decided to do is almost as exciting. I am going to modify this tank to be a DIY Fluval Spec V. I am trying to make the Spec as cheaply as possible.
I picked up a 5.5 gallon tank, so it will be a little smaller than the original Spec. I also picked up a glass lid, the Fluval Spec Sponge, a filter media bag, and a packet of carbon for a total of about $50. I plan on using the media I already have along with my substrates, pvc pipes, and air pump. The only thing I need to buy is the soft pvc sheet, which should be less than $10 and a light. I do plan on planting the aquarium, so I also picked up an aquascaping rock which will be joined by a rock I already have and plants hopefully bought online.
I am very excited to start on this project. The new tank is going to be used by Eric since I don't like the 3 gallon he has and would like to move him out of the KritterKeeper. 
The only bad news is that I won't be here for the next week and Eric's QT tank isn't cycled. I plan on doing a big water change tomorrow with the new gravel vacuum I picked up (smaller and has the squeezing thing) and adding water from Apollo's tank since it is cycled (my tap has ammonia). I also plan on adding the palm filter and dumping SafeStart Plus on it in hopes it can partially cycle while I am gone. The ceramic from the Palm will be going into the new tank, so hopefully it can be cycled quickly.
While I am gone, the tanks will have their blue lights on so they are partially lit, but not too bright to sleep. Hopefully, this will also keep the plants from dying. All 3 fish will get fed the night before and morning of my leaving so they don't get too hungry.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Squirt reminds me of my cambodian female. very cute. I love your tanks...they look like they have tons of places for them to explore. You should try an aquatic snail! they are so fun and go well with bettas.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

fernielou said:


> Squirt reminds me of my cambodian female. very cute. I love your tanks...they look like they have tons of places for them to explore. You should try an aquatic snail! they are so fun and go well with bettas.


I've been trying to get a nerite, but none of the fish stores I have gone to don't have them. I may order one soon though.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

If you live in Houston they have nerites at petsmart and petco. You usually have to ask because they are thrown wherever they have the room. Some of them keep snails in the back because they use copper stuff in their filtration.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

The sword is doing great so far! It's in a bucket with an Anubias we bought when we went back.
I do have a Nerite snail, if you might be interested in taking him in after you get back? 
Have fun on your trip!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, the tanks are prepared for the week. Eric's tank got a 90% water change with new water added from Apollo's cycled tank. Apollo got a refill on water in return. My new siphon works great, my old Walmart one will be used for filling the bucket at the sink.
The fish will be awakened at 4:00 am for a feeding and they will get their blue lights turned on. My dad has agreed to feed them a few times this week, so I have everything labeled in detail.
I plan on waking up at 3:45, so I apologize for this short choppy post of the day. To make it up here is a picture of my set up with all the sticky notes. Apollo is in the top left with Squirt next to him, and Eric is on the bottom left with the snails next to him. The bottom shelf has supplies. Yes, it is usually this messy around the tanks, but I do have a method to my madness.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

My fish areas are neat but let's not discuss my sewing space 😜


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow! So I've decided to either make or buy a specific stand for all of my boys ^^ I've got 6 now in individual tanks and 2 in with other fish I need to find 5g tanks or some 10gs 

Here's my new guy!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, I made it home safely, but tired. I got back about 10:30 last night and went to bed b midnight. I was so exhausted I slept an hour past my alarm. All three of my fish babies lasted with my dad. He fed them most days while I was gone. The blue light worked well. I had a little melting from my bulb plant, but it has at least half of its leaves left, so it should be fine. I had a little bit of algae grow in Squirt's tank, but not too much for having the lights on all the time for a week. My dad said that Eric was always excited to eat.
I just checked Eric's tank and the ammonia was <.25 ppm, so I am very very happy. The only maintenance I really need to do is some gravel siphoning and adding water.
I can now say I will be confident anytime I leave my fish. The longest break the would get would be shorter than that. If I do have another week long break, I will probably get automatic feeders.
On another note, I just ordered the soft pvc sheet I will be using for the 5.5 gallon "fluval" as well as all of my textbooks. I did decided to get Prime for 6 months, so I will be ordering many a thing from there the next few months since I will have free shipping.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Eric built a bubble nest! I haven't seen one from him in a long time if ever. I think when he was younger he built one, but I also think that was when he was sharing the tank with Squirt. Here it is:









Also, the last piece for the new tank was supposed to come in today, but somehow it got mixed up and just traveled around the city, so hopefully it will make it tomorrow. I am really excited to start on this project. Tomorrow, I may go out and get more sand, some spray paint, and a 45-degree elbow, but I haven't quite decided yet.
A couple of my friends are thinking about getting a pet for the dorm. Technically we are only allowed to have fish, but they are hoping to get something fuzzy. I am hoping for a guinea pig. This would open up a couple more opportunities for me: 1. More trips to pet stores other than Walmart and 2. Possibly another type of pet. Getting another pet would mean not studying abroad, but I am already having second thoughts. As much as I would love to go to England and travel Europe of the weekends, I think it may just be a better idea to stay here. Staying here could mean actually graduating in 4 years with most of my friends and not having to leave my non-human family behind. My parents still think I am set on it, but now I am not quite sure.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Eric's bubble nest doubled in size, but I had to refill his tank because the water level was getting too low for the heater. As before, I filled his tank with water from Apollo's tank since it is ammonia free and then filled Apollo and Squirt's tanks with water. My Aponogeton bulb in Squirt's tank is starting to reproduce, so I am very excited about that. I am going to let the new baby continue growing until Eric's tank is ready for planting and put it in there.
The PVC sheet came in last night, so I am excited to start on that project today. I will be taking pictures along the way so that I can make a thread on it and how to do it if it works.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So, I had to run to Petco today and get some cat food because we have an opossum in our attic. My dad is blaming it on me saying that I brought it as a pet. He has said that I can keep it once he catches it. I politely declined because it is a little too hard to hide in my dorm and wild. But while I was at Petco I got some more apongeton bulbs since mine is doing so well (I clipped the baby off today and it has it's own pot now) and I looked around at the bettas. There were about 4 or 5 dead ones and a couple with bloat. The rest looked okay but were lethargic. They also had about 5 babies, but only 2 were labeled as babies. I also looked around at the nano tanks, because I may be getting another big boy next week before I leave for school, which means I need to get the 5-gallon made. I also looked at the guinea pigs, but I think I have decided to wait until I have an off-campus apartment since they take up a good amount of room and if I get caught, I'm not sure where they would go because they only give you 24 hours to take them out.
But, I also looked at the non-bettas and found what I have been looking for all summer: Nerite snails. So, I bought two and they are currently acclimating to their quarantine tank. I plan on keeping them in quarantine until I get to school, which is about a week and a half.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Do you have a lid for the tank he'd be going in? I've discovered he has a new 'talent', jumping..:/ I've learned if you keep the water level relatively low,he'll be OK, he does it when he wants attention sometimes too. Since he'd be under your bed(?) would the top of the bed keep him from getting out? I would absolutely hate it if you came into your dorm one day to find him on the floor.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh dear. I can find one with a very secure lid with no holes then. The bed is going to be lifted, so it is like a top bunk without a bottom bed.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Ohhh, I see what you mean, I thought you were going to have them stashed under a regular bed LOL!

Are you still interested in the Nerite Snail?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Lol, no, but that would be interesting. Sure, then I have a little help with cleanup before leaving for school.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Hahaha that's what I was thinking! Awesome! I'm still debating about rehoming him though, he's just such a sweetie. When would you want to meet up next week? I will have decided by then.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm not really sure what's going on next week, but once I figure it out, I will let you know. Is there a day that would work better for you?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds good. I think any day is fine with us, but I'll be sure to let you know if things change.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I think I've decided to keep him, this guy has grown on me so much, I'd hate to see him go. The snail is still yours though, do you need anything else besides the snail? Silk plants, or something?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Nope. Do you need anything? I think Wednesday will probably be the best day for me. I have a few things I need to get from a few places.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I think the only thing I really, really need is a lid for the 5.5 if you happen to have a spare? I think Wednesday would be perfect for us. Would the PetCo closest to you be best?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

No, sorry. I still need to finish putting together the one for Eric. If you don't mind coming all the way over here, sure.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That's fine! If I can think of anything, I'll let you know.
We don't mind at all, we were actually over there yesterday. Just message me a time.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Sure. It will probably be in the afternoon, but I will let you know when we get closer and I have a better idea of the day.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds good!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

The pet policy changed! There is no longer a ten gallon limit for tanks, but it does say it needs to be a small aquarium. It is also a little bit more specific about it being a fish and not a frog or turtle or anything "not meeting the scientific definition of fish". So, snails are technically not allowed still, but because they cause no health problems, don't smell, and won't cause harm if somehow they escaped, I don't see it as a problem. They also were never brought up by my RA (Residence Assistant) last year even after she clearly saw them (they were in the middle of my desk).


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

My school has similar. Limit of 20 gallons of water (of which I am way over by now...oops...) and only harmless fish allowed.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Harmless fish? I guess you can't have any piranhas...or sharks...not that they would fit in a 20 gallon anyway.

Well, the snails are dead, so I'm going to return them. They smell like poop and now my fingers smell like poop. What a great start to the day.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

If you really think about it Bettas aren't harmless either. They harm the bank account when you have MTS like me lol. 

Sorry about the snails. The only snails I can keep alive are pesty pond snails. I have a bunch in my 20g.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So true.
I had some ramshorn I'm one of my tanks, but I put them in a cup of water when I took down the tank, so I'm not sure if they are alive still or not.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh no! Sorry about the snails! At first I thought you meant the land snails LOL! I wonder what happened to them.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, I finally got around to doing my two DIY projects, so I thought I would show the progress. The ribbon plant planter is done and hanging in Apollo's tank. It is made from a pencil cup with holes in the back for suction cups and small holes in the bottom to soak the soil. I used the same soil I used to originally pot the plant, which is just Flora max. Here it is:








Then, I started on the tank. Last night I put in the main panel and drilled holes in the PVC. Today I put in the back divider and air lift. I'm not doing anything with it tomorrow since I have to wait 48 hours for the silicone, but on Friday, I am going to test it. So, hopefully, it will work.








Also, my room now smells like dead snails, so I had to start my Walmart Scentsy.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So today, I met up with @DangerousAngel again to trade a few supplies. I brought her my leftover silicone (the only reason the tank got finished last night) and she brought be a snail and some old food. This nerite is much more active than the two that I returned today.
When I got there I brought up the snails to get a refund and the guy questions if they are really dead so I told him that if he opened the bag he would know by the smell they were dead. I actually put them in the truck bed when I drove over so I wouldn't make the car stink. But needless to say, this guy is moving quite a bit. He has already cleaned some of the filter intake and has been zooming across the walls. Squirt just gave him a little tap just now, but other than that she has given him some space, so hopefully that is a good sign.
So the things I picked up today were:
2 plants for the planted tank (anubias and java fern)
check valve for the new tank
airstones
a thermometer
3 kritter keepers for next week before I set up the new tanks
algae wafers for the snail
the ammonia alert by API (I thought I would try it)
and a baby betta
Yes, I did put baby betta on that list. She was the smallest one there and is less than an inch long. I would compare her in size to a neon tetra. Her name is Destiny and here she is:








She looks fairly healthy, so she must not have been one of the 5-6 bettas that were there two days ago. According to an employee, all of the bettas came in yesterday except 5-6 of them that were left over from the last shipment.
Also, while I was there, I talked to another girl that was there looking for new food for her betta. She was feeding the Aqueon pellets, but her betta was having a lot of constipation issues, so I showed her the Omega One pellets and said that those are what I like to use and that is what she picked up to buy, so hopefully that will help her little guy.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so glad the snail is doing so well!! He was always an active little thing!
I adore the name Destiny for your new little baby! She looks good!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Destiny is more active today. She has spent some time glass surfing, so she may need to go into a smaller tank once I get to school. She also has eaten some. I have been feeding her crushed Omega One Betta Buffet flakes and Hikari First Bites. I have also put a few of the smallest Omega One Betta Buffet pellets, but I am not sure if she has eaten them. It's so hard to believe how small she is. I am starting to wonder how big Squirt was when I got her. I think she was about an inch long. Destiny makes her look huge now, though. Based on size and the fact she is colored up, I think she is just about 6 or 7 weeks old. Also, she is a huge distraction for me and I have not gotten any packing done today.
I kind of have an idea of what I want to do for Destiny's tank. I am thinking about apongetons on one side and a cut out tube on the other side with sea shells leading to it with tan sand as the substrate. If you have seen Finding Dory, you will know this scene. Her character ornaments will be among the apongeton. I may put a plant in the top of the tube sort of lie the ribbon plant in Eric's tank.
On another note, the nerite is hiding, so I haven't seen him all day. He may be in the rock cave since I can't see into because of all the algae on the glass, or in the volcano, which is Squirt's favorite hiding place.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

There is a guy in pearland selling red cherry shrimp for $1 each on Craigslist. Gonna go get some (in public!). You interested? He has 40 and I only want like 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Maybe, I've never had shrimp and don't know much about them. Do they ship well?


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

He's not shipping them but I have never shipped them so I can't say. You would have to drive. I thought you lived in Houston 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

But to answer your question - I know they need a very stable tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

No, I got Squirt in Houston when I went to visit my roommate's family. Both my roommate from last year and this year are from Houston. I go to school about 2 hours from Houston. I live 5 or 6 hours away.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Oh ok


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you for asking me though, that was really nice!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So I have a few things to update, so I will go fish by fish. So I will go in my normal order (the order I got them).
*Squirt:* She is doing well like normal. She has adjusted well to having a snail with her. The snail is doing well too. He isn't out as much during the day, but at night, he is scooting around and eating. I haven't noticed a decrease in algae, so when I take the tank down tomorrow, it will get cleaned more thoroughly so it is a little more presentable for school. The plants in the tank are doing well as well. Squirt will be traveling in Eric's old travel cup since she is bigger now.
*Eric:* He is the same, a little lethargic since his tank is dark (He is sharing his light with Destiny, but she gets most of the light since her tank has a clear lid and his is slotted since he is in the KritterKeeper). The DIY sponge filter is out of his tank now and in Destiny's so he has only the Palm Filter. He just has an anubias and moss balls and they are doing fine. I just tested his new tank and it holds water and works fairly well. The air pump I was going to use didn't work with it (not sure why), but my extra little one works, so that is good. I didn't take any pictures of it, but I will post some Monday when it gets set up. I may use the 10 gallon air pump for it and use the 20 for the other two tanks (that are currently sharing the 10 gallon one). Eric will be traveling in a KritterKeeper with plants (more on that soon). Also, his bump has not changed for those that remember that, so I am not too worried about it anymore.
*Apollo:* Apollo is doing well. He is still very social, yet doesn't notice his food when I drop it in. I think he may eat it later during the night though since it falls onto his fake bonsai. He will be traveling next to Eric in the second Kritter Keeper (there is a towel between them so they cannot see each other). His ribbon plants seem to be doing fine in their new planter, but it has only been a few days.
*Snails:* The snails are not active at all. I have put lettuce in their tank about once or twice a week, and some of it is eaten, but that is because I have knocked a snail off the top every time. For travel, their tank will go into the box it came in and the snails will be left in the tank. I will leave the top of the box open while in the car, but will probably close it while carrying it.
*Destiny:* She has darkened up a bit and her stress strips are fading a little. Today I made her a bloodworm cone/basket so she has bloodworms to munch on. I haven't seen her eat any, but I have seen her go up to them. I made a cone out of the craft mesh (half circle) and then tied it together with plastic string. Then, I attached it to a suction cup and it sits against the wall and she can swim into it. I do plan on passing it around the tanks tonight as their meals. Destiny will be traveling in Squirt's old travel cup since she is the smallest.
Tomorrow I will be taking all the tanks down so that I can pack them and each fish has their own KritterKeeper. Eric and Apollo will go into two that I already in a box with towels and Destiny and Squirt will sit on the floor since the rack is going to school too. All the fish will have heaters, but no filters. They will get Prime before we leave Sunday. All the plants and filter media will be divided between Eric and Apollo. The filter media will be put in Betta cups submerged in water. And the nerite will be floating in a covered cup (so he can't be picked on) most likely with Eric. I plan on leaving the heaters in the tanks so that as soon as I get to school, they can get plugged in.
I think that is about it, here are some pictures of Destiny and things I wrote about.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

It looks really good  I figured I'm moving my Betta girls in plastic bags in a cooler with 13 of them it's going to be much easier that way, my boys might be in their tanks drained out most of the way I'm not sure yet


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

That feeder is genius and I'm copying you tonight!! I just bought 2 sheets of craft mesh, silicone string, and suction cups 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Mystic, that is a great idea too, but since I only have four and two of them are males and one I'm not supposed to have (parents said no more fish in the house), I figured this would be better. I also only have one fish bag.
I'm glad you think it is smart. It is working fairly well, though when I moved it to put it in a different tank, some of the bloodworms floated out, but if you don't move it, it works great. I will probably leave it in Destiny's tank so she gets enough to eat. Frankly, it's kind of like a hay rack or guinea pigs.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I shared this one my FB a year ago, and couldn't help but think of little Destiny.
It looks like she's about 7 or 8 weeks old. What do you think?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Based on length, about 7 weeks, but after living in a small cup for a while, she may be 8 or 9 weeks old. That is the picture I used actually for both Destiny and Squirt.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Just have a couple things to update on. So first, I have decided to buy some things from the SNE this month so I have plants to go into my planted tank, so I am currently waiting on some auctions as there is one other person on and they seem to want everything I want and I don't want to outbid them until the last second, because they got me on the nerite snails in the last couple seconds.
On a different note, all four fish are in their temporary tanks (though technically Eric already was). After church tomorrow I will be packing my last couple bags into the car (almost everything is already in the car) and then putting Squirt and Destiny into their travel containers. Apollo seems quite happy with his new home and has begun a bubble nest. It is a little scattered, but it is starting to come together.
So I stopped writing this to check the auctions and more nerite snails were put up, so I am trying to get them again. Hopefully, the other person won't start a bidding war again.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Okay, so this will probably be long since there is a lot to write. I moved in, sorta, on Sunday and finished moving in on Monday morning. On Sunday, I left about 3 pm with my fish set up as I mentioned on the 19th (post 144) and after about 6.5 hours (we had tire troubles and had to stop for a while), we made it and got the fish set up. I put the fish into temporary tanks with only heaters, though Destiny did get all the silk plants because my sister was in the room and she would definitely tell my parents if she found out I had another fish. Anyway, they are all still in temporary because I have not had time to put them in their normal tanks. But, I can say that the boys are happy, or at least horny because they have MASSIVE bubble nests. Eric's bubble nest is so big, I don't see him much. Here they are:








Another thing to add is that Destiny has started to eat the smallest of the Omega One Pellets, but I am also still feeding the flakes. Also, when I was at Walmart picking up a bunch of Command Hooks and Strips, I stopped in the fish section for a couple minutes. I picked up four stick on thermometers to put on the temporary tanks and have as extras. I also came across this:








This was the condition of all of the betta cups. I didn't look at them long because there were other people around and I didn't want to get visibly mad. 
But, that was all my updates for now, because I have some time to fill up the tanks and my plants are in, so I need a place to put them.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, the original three have made it into their tanks. I currently have the two 5.5 tanks (Eric and Squirt) on the top shelf (Destiny is there too, but still in a KK) and Apollo on the bottom shelf. The only problem I have run into is that I can't put the Ribbon Plants into Apollo's tank because the top shelf is too close to the top of the tank, so his tank will probably have to move, I just don't know where. The other problem I have run into is the little air pump I am using for his tank makes noise when it touches something, and it vibrates too much it moves and runs into things, so I may have to pick up another Whisper 10 when I go to Walmart again.
Today I had a care package come in with my last textbook, some stuf for work that I forgot at home, and some food from my mom, as well as a package of stuff from Amazon. I got my roommate a new Bible for Theology, a Hydor Theo 25 watt for Destiny, an AquaClear 20 for Squirt, and a 5-pound bag of tan sand for Destiny. I also ordered Destiny's tank right now and it should be here either Friday and Monday. I decided to try something new and get the AT20 tank from AquaTop, since it was only $30 and comes with a good filter. The filter is very similar to the Palm Filter and is supposed to go up to 15 gallons, so I can overstock the tank a little if I decide to get Guppies. I can now overstock Squirt's tank too since her new filter does up to 20 gallons.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I just received my next package. Today's package is from Han Aquatics and came with Finnex Stingray risers, a floating plant guard made of steel mesh, more salvinia minima, and Indian Almond Leaves. I also got a bonus sticker and two types of shrimp food samples. I guess that gives me a good excuse to get shrimp now, right?
I actually have been thinking about getting a few shrimp, but I am going to wait at least one more month. I'm not sure how Eric will act around shrimp. When I put the nerite snail in his tank, he didn't bug it. I did pull out a rather large ramshorn snail, because I was trying to figure out if it was a pond snail and when I dropped it back in, Eric did try to eat it. I will say, the snail was round like Eric's food, though, so it was probably just that.
If I do get shrimp, I will most likely get the red or blue shrimp from a website that I found yesterday called Aquatic Arts. They also sell snails and some fish (including those Glolight tetras). They have one snail I have never seen before called the Black Devil and they get to 3 inches, but also eat hair algae! They also act like MTS and sift through sand. The website also has a good amount of nerite snails as well, including pack of all the types, which I would love to have.

EDIT: Also, I decided to try MyAquariumBox this month, I'm not sure if I will do it every month, but I think it will be fun and it's only $25.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

CollegeBettas said:


> I just received my next package. Today's package is from Han Aquatics and came with Finnex Stingray risers, a floating plant guard made of steel mesh, more salvinia minima, and Indian Almond Leaves. I also got a bonus sticker and two types of shrimp food samples. I guess that gives me a good excuse to get shrimp now, right?
> I actually have been thinking about getting a few shrimp, but I am going to wait at least one more month. I'm not sure how Eric will act around shrimp. When I put the nerite snail in his tank, he didn't bug it. I did pull out a rather large ramshorn snail, because I was trying to figure out if it was a pond snail and when I dropped it back in, Eric did try to eat it. I will say, the snail was round like Eric's food, though, so it was probably just that.
> If I do get shrimp, I will most likely get the red or blue shrimp from a website that I found yesterday called Aquatic Arts. They also sell snails and some fish (including those Glolight tetras). They have one snail I have never seen before called the Black Devil and they get to 3 inches, but also eat hair algae! They also act like MTS and sift through sand. The website also has a good amount of nerite snails as well, including pack of all the types, which I would love to have.


Eric! Don't eat the snails!!!!

I'm glad you pointed out that site! I'll check them out, too. We're interested in snails, especially with our non-aggressive males. Not sure on Archimedes, he's into attacking everything. Maybe after a month or two! I'll check in again, see how you like it if you decide to order one. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I love my nerites. My only problem at the moment is that when I moved, I scrubbed most of the algae out of the tank, so I need to wait before getting more because I currently have four and almost no algae. I am going to set up some rocks in the window again and see if I can get it to work this time. If you are interested in Apple Snails/Mystery snails. @kitkat67 sells them. They are a little easier with feeding since they will be more likely to accept vegetables and veggie wafers, but they get much bigger than nerites (gold ball size).


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Have they reproduced at all? I don't want to deal with the layers of little round balls!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

My nerite haven't laif any eggs yet. Mystery snails only do if you have male and female and if youhave a low water level.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

CollegeBettas said:


> My nerite haven't laif any eggs yet. Mystery snails only do if you have male and female and if youhave a low water level.


Sweet! Well, your journal's been nicely encouraging for me. 

How is school going so far ?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

That's great! I have more updates that will go up tonight or tomorrow since I got the last of my packages in.
School is going well. Nothing too crazy yet or too awfully boring. I've worked a lot though. I'm actually at work right now. I picked up my friend's shift so I and almost half way done. High, there is a storm headed, so I may only be here a couple more hours.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I believe Nerites won't unless in brackish water but I could be wrong.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Two big pieces of news:
1. The tank is here, but I have not opened it yet, that is what I am going to do now.
2. Either Flynn or Eugene are not male, because they are currently doing a mating ritual. I took the snail tank out three or four days ago, gave it some cleaning and moistened the tank very well. I then laid a towel over it to keep the humidity inside. About a day and a half later, Flynn and Eugene started moving around and eating. I just walked in from eating lunch to find the two of them exploring each other's faces. Apparently, this is the mating ritual for snails, so I may be getting some snail babies! Here is a picture of them:


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Today I have had quite a bit of free time because I have no homework due tomorrow and I do not work on Mondays. With all of my time, I decided to work with the fish today. Today I also got the My Aquarium Box in the mail and some tank decals from The King of DIY. I got some pretty exciting things in my box, but I will wait to share what I got just in case someone else has ordered it and has not received it yet. I do think I will continue receiving the box during the months I am at school.
But now, I am going to do updates tank by tank with pictures:

*Squirt:* Squirt continues to seem to grow. Today I noticed her fins have gotten longer and she has started flaring some at Eric next door. Nothing too exciting is going on with her or her tank except that I took out her old filter and have the new one cycled already. Having the new filter means that I can cycle media for new tanks as well as be able to stock more fish.

























*Eric:* Eric is doing well. He has over a dozen snails with only one intentional one. He is nice to them unless I drop them in the tank and he thinks they are food, then he puts them in his mouth, realizes they aren't food, and then spits them out. But, he is doing well and his tank looks good. So here are the first pictures of his new tank:









































*Land Snails: *The snails are doing well and have continued baby making. I have only seen Flynn and Eugene out and about, though. On Saturday, I picked up a little milk snail while picking up trash. I am trying to pick a name still, but her (s)he is:









*Apollo:* Apollo is getting to be quite the bubble nest maker. He has had a bubble nest under construction for over a week. He currently does not have his filter running since the air pump is with Destiny's QT at the moment.

























*Destiny:* This is the reason I have not posted in almost a week. Soon after my last post here, I noticed that my little girl was pineconing. Since Wednesday, Destiny has been in a new QT tank with a multitude of medications. To follow her journey through sickness, you can go here: http://www.bettafish.com/99-betta-fish-diseases-emergencies/710122-baby-dropsy.html
Here is her planted tank that she will go in when she recovers:


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

These tanks look great! Squirt, Eric, and Apollo are all beautiful, and I'm kind of taken with the fact that the boys are blue-based and the lady is red/white, lol!

Poor Destiny. I hope she recovers and whatever is going on subsides!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeah, it just kind of worked out they are all blue. I would like to add a different color eventually. I've looked at some marble red babies recently for a breeder, but for now I need to focus on making Destiny better.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

They really do look great! I'm anxiously awaiting my fish order x.x 

I hope destiny recovers soon she such a sweet girl and it's very unnerving trying to help them. I wish fish could talk!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Dear Destiny,
I'm sorry. I don't know what I did wrong to you, but I'm sorry. I hope you forgive me and I hope you like your new home. I going to grow flowers for you. I hope you like them. I am really sorry I couldn't save you and that you had to go through so much pain in the last week, but I am glad, for you, that it is over. Have a nice trip under the rainbow bridge and say hi to Rainbow and Sharkbait.
I love you.


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

So sad. I'm sorry, CB, I've followed her dropsy thread since the beginning and I was rooting for her. It was about three weeks after purchase exactly that we lost our baby girl to dropsy, too. SIP Destiny! <3


----------



## st0rmyskiez (Sep 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your loss.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh I'm SO sorry to read about Destiny! To me it looked like she had dropsy. At least she isn't suffering anymore, you did all that you could for her. SIP little Destiny.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

It's not really your fault  you didn't do anything wrong. She could have had a problem before you got her that wasn't visible.

You gave her a great home and did your best <3 it's all we al we really can do <3 you showed your love by trying so hard and she knew you were trying


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, the heat at work got to me today and along with sweating buckets after only 30 minutes, I thought of a crazy idea. That idea is a sorority based on Inside Out. This wouldn't be something I would do right away, but it would be a good use for my 10-gallon at home. It would be a planted tank. I would have one female of each color: purple, red, yellow, green, and blue. I am absolutely crazy.


----------



## rubertthefish (Mar 12, 2016)

CollegeBettas said:


> Well, the heat at work got to me today and along with sweating buckets after only 30 minutes, I thought of a crazy idea. That idea is a sorority based on Inside Out. This wouldn't be something I would do right away, but it would be a good use for my 10-gallon at home. It would be a planted tank. I would have one female of each color: purple, red, yellow, green, and blue. I am absolutely crazy.



Not crazy! The large variety of colors would look stunning in a planted tank.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm glad you think it is acceptable. I am sure my roommate and friends will think I am crazy. So will my mom. She doesn't understand why I would keep fish that can't be together. One way or another, I still don't have room for a ten gallon. I barely have room for what I have already.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm making more room by doing divided tanks  you could try that


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I think the lady at the post office must think that I am rich or something when I get packages every few days. Anyway, I got four packages on Thursday (all one Amazon Prime purchase, except they all came from different facilities) and one package today.
Thursday, I got a new hood for Squirt's tank, but then discovered it didn't actually come with the bulbs, so I ordered bulbs last night from PetSmart since they are doing free shipping right now, and a few fish medications. I also got a couple other things for myself and friends (I am currently the only one with Prime).
Today I got my package from Drs Foster and Smith with Garlic Guard, Methane Blue, Ick Attack, and Dr. Tim's Aquatics Bene-fish-ul frozen food kit. I just made the food and it is disgusting. I have a stomach of steel when it comes to getting sick or throwing up, but I felt kind of nauseous mixing the food. Probably because it looks like baby diarrhea. Sorry for that image.
I do have a couple more packages coming this week, but then I am not ordering anything for a while, hopefully.
Eric is acting a little funny. He has been very lethargic and just laying around, so I need to try and figure out what is wrong with him. Also, he is starting to pick fights on the nerite, so I may have to move the nerite. Eric seems to be fine with the ever growing ramshorns and pond snails though. There are a few ramshorns that are the size of dimes now, which is crazy because I didn't even realize the plants had brought snails or eggs a month ago.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Today I am going to be the bearer of good news, which is my favorite job.
First, Eric was up at one point today and was swimming a lot better than before. He didn't stay up too long (no more than 5 minutes), but he didn't look too bad. I have started dosing his tank with Stress Guard and ParaGuard. Here he is chilling just under the surface and staring at the overflow of the filter:









Second, there is another baby getting this same dosage, which seems terrible, but it is wonderful. I want everyone to give a warm welcome to the newest member of the Collegiate Family: Hank!








Hank is a red marble Halfmoon Plakat from Lovely Bettas. Right now, he has a dark body with red fins. This picture does not do him justice because I took the picture shortly after releasing him into the tank and after 3.5 days of traveling the country, he was a little stressed. He has already started coloring back up, but I am sure he will look even better in a few days. He is taking the spot of Destiny in the 2-gallon tank that she never swam in. I did change a few things around in the tank, but for the most part, it is the same as when I set it up in hopes of Destiny recovering. I do like this setup better than before.









Also, I am working on organizing my fish area more now, so if anyone is interested, I could do a walkthrough of my organization either with pictures and maybe, in the future, with video.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I am starting to think about planting Squirt's tank. I am also thinking about moving Eric out of the planted tank and putting in a KK with a couple real plants since he isn't doing too well. I would order another 25 watt hydor though first. I just feel bad that he is spending all of the time laying around now. I rarely see him anymore. He is still getting Stress Guard and Para Gaurd just like Hank. They are both going to do 2 weeks of treatment.
If I do move Eric out, the planted tank will become a small community tank with guppies, shrimp, and pygmy cories. Maybe not the cories though, I'm not sure yet.
I am looking at getting Hank a couple snails though since his food makes a bit of a mess and he has sand.
At the same time, I only have two weeks of work left since it should be cooling down soon and we don't have the budget to keep the pool going. It's crazy how the $40k tuition can't pay for everything, but nothing's cheap anymore.

Also, the land snails get a very thorough clean today. I took everything out, threw out the substrate, wiped down the tank and everything else, put new substrate in (twice as much than before so they have room to burrow and lay eggs) and made everything very moist. Eugene has ben out and about for a few hours, but that isn't too surprising since he usually is when I maintain the tank enough. I need to get the more food tomorrow though when I go to the cafeteria. My tuition does pay for their food, though they don't eat much.
Also, I finished all I can on organizing the fish area. I do plan on organizing the cords more though and lengthening the airline (once I get more) so that I don't have to step over it all the time.
I'm just starting to ramble now, so I should probably just feed myself and the fish and go to bed.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I think I may start doing weekly tank by tank updates on Sundays since most of what I do I do on the weekends. So, here is the first weekly update:

*Squirt:* Squirt is doing great. I think I am going to redo her tank, though. She currently only has a java fern and floating plants, but I would like to do something new. I have picked out a piece of spider wood I have had my eye on for a few weeks. It looks like roots, but I may look at other places too for things. I'm not quite sure the design I want to do, so I haven't ordered anything yet for it. The only things I plan on keeping are the volcano and Crush. I will also most likely get her some tank mates. I am looking at a few different options, but I think she will get pygmy cories. I did get her new hood set up today, so hopefully the bulbs come in tomorrow so I can turn it on. I also just ordered a timed surge protector so that the lights for her tank, the planted tank, and Hank's tank can be automated. The other two lights can't be automated.

*Eric:* Eric is doing slightly better. He can swim upright now, but he is still very lethargic so he spends most of his time resting. I decided to move him out today into his old 3 gallon KK. I did clean up some of the plants in his big tank today, though. I pulled 24 baby java ferns out and clipped up the amazon sword that melted. The baby ferns were glued to rocks and put in with Eric. He is currently on StressGuard, ParaGuard, and epsom salt, so I am hoping that something will help him. I don't think he will ever going to be back in the planted tank, so I plan on getting shrimp and guppies for the tank. Also, a bunch of snail eggs just hatched so there are a ton of tiny snails zooming around.

*Land Snails:* The snails got a huge tank clean yesterday, which I did mention in my last post. I took everything out (including the snails) and did a full clean and added new substrate that is deeper than before. Today, they got some cucumber and they love it. Flynn, Eugene, and Rapunzel were all out today eating and sliding around. Hopefully, it will stay like that from now on and maybe my three wild caught snails will cheer up some and come out of hibernation.

*Apollo:* Apollo is also doing great. No big plans for him at all, so nothing too exciting. The feeding hole in his lid keeps molding though and it is driving me crazy since I keep cleaning it. Also, I did move the ribbon plants back into his tank. Hopefully, they grow even though they won't have a ton of light (though they do get some light from Eric's KK).

*Hank:* Hank is doing well. He is active and his colors are in. He is almost black with red fins. I just ordered him some food today from Aquarium Co-op. They just started selling small fish and fry food in a bottle that you just squirt into the tank. Other than that, I just need to clean his tank because the tiny pellets I give him make a mess. He is also going to get a snail at some point.

I think that is it. I ordered a couple things from Aquarium Co-op and Amazon Prime. Mostly just small things for finishing organizing the fish area so it doesn't just look like a mass of cords. I do plan on doing big water changes when the stuff comes in since I am going to unplug everything anyway. I got cord labels so that I can have everything labeled and color coded, so I am very excited. By next week's update, everything should be nicely organized.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I got the bulbs today for the new light and I hate it. It is so artificially yellow. I am hoping it looks better when I add more water to the tank. Since I have to be constantly adding water to the planted tank, I usually take it from Squirt's tank since they have the same parameters, so her water level goes down quickly.
I also got my organization stuff in, so once I find time, I will be doing a ton of organization.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Destiny got her final resting place today. I have been wanting to get a potted plant to bury Destiny, but I have only made it to Walmart once or twice since her passing and it has always been after the garden center closes for the night. I was actually on a website last night looking at buying a couple succulents online and having them sent to the school, but my roommate texted me about half an hour ago and said they were doing a plant sale today until 1 and I dropped everything and went. After a lot of time contemplating which pot of succulents to get (they are all adorable and in colored pots), I decided to get a blue pot since Destiny was blue. I just buried her before posting this (she has been in the freezer). I am so happy that she finally has her final home.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Awww that's so sweet, I love it, what a perfect way to lay her to rest! <3


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So yesterday was room check day in my dorm, so the Area Coordinator and our two RAs had to go into each room and make sure we aren't keeping illegal things like alcohol, non-fish pets, dead bodies, candles, cookware, or extension cords. I hid the snails in the closet for the checks and they weren't seen since they can't look in things because of privacy. When our RA came in though she loved the fish tanks and spent most of the time staring at the fish and asked if I could help her clean her guppy tank since she didn't know how. I said that I could and today she saw me in the hallway and asked if she could drop by with her tank. 
What she brings into my room is a bowl that held about a gallon of water and had about an inch of water in it with two very tiny guppy fry. The water was clear and besides some sludge, the tank actually looked pretty good. I filled the tank up with water and the syphoned out about half before filling it back up again. I asked what she was feeding since they were so small and she said she was feeding "regular fish food from an orange bottle", so I am assuming it is just flake food. Since they are so small, I gave her my community fish food and fry food to try with them, so hopefully that will help them grow. Eventually, I will need to get the food back from her or buy more though since I plan to get my own guppies.
For a one gallon unfiltered and unheated bowl, it wasn't in too bad of shape besides not having enough water. It was really cute too. She has blue gravel with some river rocks and an orange plant in the middle. I told her to stir up the gravel and change half the water every week. It's not ideal, but I didn't want to make her mad or change everything.
It does make me think more about doing pre-made beginner tanks though with everything but water and a betta. I would probably use either big bowls with sponge filters or the AT-20 tank. I would most likely include: Prime, gravel, silk plants, food, thermometer, heater, TSS Plus, filter, and a Betta Care Sheet with information on cleaning schedules, tank mates, and facts.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

It's Sunday, so it's time for a tank by tank check-in. Not too many crazy things have happened besides some organization, so it won't be too interesting.

*Squirt:* Squirt is doing well, but the new light is not. I got the bulbs in this week (Tuesday) and put in a new bulb right away. First, I hated the color of the light. It's a weird pale orangeish yellow color, not the white LED I am used to. On Wednesday the bulb burned out, so on Thursday I put a new bulb in. And lo and behold, that one burned out on Friday, so today I took the hood off and replaced it with the old hood and the old LED from the 10-gallon. Hopefully, in the future, I can get another 16 inch Stingray, but I am trying not to buy as many things now that I won't have a job and I am looking to go the Germany for two weeks in May. I did go ahead and buy risers for a new Stingray since I needed a mesh filter guard for the AquaClear so it stops pushing salvinia minima into the filter intake.

*Eric:* Eric is just about the same. I have seen him swimming some, but not the last couple days. Yesterday and today he has been doing the "lay on the bottom and look dead" act. I haven't added meds at all this week, but I may add Stress Guard again today. I just don't want to overuse meds. The plants in his tank (the baby ferns) are browning a little, so I am going to wait longer before pulling them next time. Since I don't have any fish in the planted tank yet, I will just put it here. It's also doing fine. There are a few baby ferns again and I had to feed the snails last night since they haven't had extra fish food to snack on and ate all the extra food.

*Land Snails:* We had a special appearance in the snail tank. Flash came out of hiding yesterday. He has been hibernating under the half log with Priscilla since the beginning of summer. Seeing him was pretty exciting though since that means I must be doing something right. I have decided to redo the tank though so make it into a fairy garden. My thought is that then I can leave it out without worrying too much about getting in trouble for having snails and they don't have to move into the closet every time an RA comes.

*Apollo:* He is the same as always. He maybe getting salvinia minima soon since it is going crazy in the top two tanks (planted and Squirt's) and I am getting some more in next week. Apollo is my roommate's favorite because he is out the most and spends all of his time in the front of the tank. She said we should start training them to let us pet them. I said no, but if I can get a goldfish we can. I do have a 20 gallon at home that could house one fancy goldfish, I just have no clue where the tank would go, so it will probably be something I wait for an apartment for.

*Hank:* Hank is growing like a weed. He is eating the "big kid" krill pellets halved now. He doesn't bother the nerite in his tank, so I am hoping in the future he can have tank mates. I don't plan on intentionally getting any tank mates for him though it will just be an extra guppy fry. Hank is doing some glass surfing, but he should feel more comfortable once he gets bigger. I think his big apongeton ulvaceus is going to flower. There is a stem starting to stick out of the water.

I did take an above picture of my set up. I only have about two feet of space between the shelves ad my bed, so I can't take a good straight on picture, but here is the upper angle:








Planted tank is top left, Squirt is top right, bottom left is Hank, Eric and the baby ferns are in the middle, and Apollo is on the bottom right.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Two quick updates before I go to sleep:
1. I stopped at Walmart today with one of my friends because she needed to buy some fabric, so I got some river rocks from the crafting section. They are a good medium size and are currently soaking in hot water. There are about a dozen and a half. They will be going into Squirt's tank when it is redone. I also have plants coming in at the end of the week for the tank.
2. While we were at Walmart, we went through the clearance section, which just so happens to end at the fish section, so I went over to just look at stuff like I do 90% of the times I go to Walmart (the other 10% is when I am told I am not allowed to because we are in a hurry or I "have enough stuff already") and the person I went with commented on how sad and dead the bettas looked. This is the first time one of my friends has cared about fish besides when I make a big deal about (basically when Destiny was sick). I told her if she got one I would bring it back to health and would give her my extra 3 gallon, gravel, filter, and food, and all she would need to buy is additional decorations and a heater. She said no, but I am thinking about starting the whole "rescue" thing. It would be only one, maybe two, at a time when they are beyond the normal, clean water and maybe some salt should help phase. But, I don't know. Something tells me my roommate may not like that.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Time for Sunday's weekly update. A good amount of things have happened this week, so it shouldn't be too boring.

*Squirt:* Squirt's tank has been finished. It isn't my favorite aquascape, but it's not too bad. I finished it a couple days ago, but I just got fishing line so I could tie the riccia to the driftwood. I don't think I like the riccia. But, it will be important to have with guppies in the tank. I will put up pictures eventually, but I haven't taken any pictures yet. While I was working on her tank, Squirt went into the planted tank for a couple days.

*Eric:* Eric is still the same. He doesn't really eat I don't think. I really don't know what to do with him anymore. I think I will post about it again in his disease thread. He is currently on top of the heater, which where he sits to be near the surface. He hasn't used the silk plant at all. When I am at home this weekend, I may run to PetSmart and Petco and try to find him some things to rest on, like a betta leaf.

*Land Snails:* There hasn't been much movement in the tank this week, but I am going to most likely clean out the tank today, so there may be more movement after that.

*Apollo:* Apollo is just his normal self. He never does anything too crazy. I don't think I will ever plant his tank, but you never know.

*Hank:* The Hankler is growing like a weed. He isn't full grown yet, but he has started marbling and he made a bubble nest this week. The bubble nest is fairly sizeable and under a leaf. As for marbling, he is started to turn more red. I took a ton of pictures of him last night, but I only got a couple good pictures, I will post them at the end. I also noticed his Destiny ornament is peeling, so I need to find some Krylon Fusion to seal it.


























*Other Projects:* I picked up two containers yesterday to try and do some mini gardens. I got a cylindrical one that is 2 gallons and a cereal box style one that is about a gallon and a quarter. I plan on doing at least one as an aquatic garden. Most likely it will be the cereal one, which will go in the window and house a nerite and plants. My window is always in the shade, so it shouldn't get too bright. The difficult part would be keeping the ammonia down. I think just putting some cycled media in the container should help. When Destiny was sick, I actually used Apollo's air pump, so his tank was not filtered for about a week, but the ammonia stayed at 0ppm. I don't plan on putting any fish inside, but I may experiment with it with a single guppy to see if I can improve the closed aquarium experiment that is frequently used in high schools. The round container will most likely become the snail's new home. It is airtight, so I will need it packed with plants to get oxygen, but I will be opened to clean and feed them at least once a week.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

*Announcement:*
I have made an Instagram Account! My Instagram is collegebettas and at the moment I plan to do daily posts. I'm not sure how long daily posts will last, but I am going to try and make it daily. I will refollow any betta or fish accounts.​


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Time for a Sunday update on a Monday! So this weekend was mid-semester break, so I left for home on Thursday morning and left the fish as is, with just a small water change and low lights on the lights with no timers. Since I live a 5 hour drive from school, my parents only wanted to drive once because it is a 10 hour drive for them, so they sent me back to school on the train. The train ride was supposed to be 5 hours, but 8-10 miles from my stop, we got delayed by a freight train that had stopped. Their engine had gone out and their brakes were locked. It took 4 hours to get the other train moved, so I spent 9 hours on a train yesterday and there was no wifi, so I got behind on homework and didn't get to school until 12:30. So, I didn't get to post yesterday. So without more delay, here are the week's updates:

*Squirt:* Squirt's light came in right before I left for home, so her tank was kept quite normal. Her tank is doing well though and the java fern is happy with a new baby growth and some pearling. So nothing too crazy happening in her tank, but I do have a few pictures. There was a lot of glare on the tank, so I don't have a full tank picture, but a few smaller pictures are better than nothing.

























*Eric:* This is the most exciting update. When I got home last night, Eric greeted me at the front of his tank. This is something he hasn't done really ever, even before his swim bladder started having problems. This morning when I got up, he was at the bottom, but when I got back from classes and lunch, he was up and swimming and has built a bubble nest. I am so excited that he is suddenly doing better. I don't know what did it though since I wasn't there. He was showing a bit of progress before I left. I had caught him flaring at Hank, but when I would come over, he would stop. I also got him to eat today. I only gave him 3 pellets, but I'm not even sure the last time he ate. Something must have perked him up.

















*Land Snails:* The only thing happening in the snail tank is that they got two new roommates. One of my friends added in two house geckos the day before break. I have not seen them today or last night, so I'm not sure if they are in there still since she was having second thoughts about spending money on food. Food is only about $8-10, but I had also mentioned a heat lamp, which I think scared her. I think they are fine without it, though. Anyway, I'm not sure if they are staying or not.

*Apollo:* Apollo is the same as always. He seemed happy to see me, but he is always happy and at the front of his tank, so who knows if he was happier than normal or not. I do have a couple pictures of him, though. 

















*Hank:* Hank is the other crazy update. When I got him, he was blackish with red fins and two to three weeks ago he started changing color. First, he changed to red with a couple large spots, then he turned a pale color with red fins, and then the craziest thing happened: he turned completely white. While I was on break my little red boy turned into a pure white (with a couple tiny black spots) with cellophane fins. He is my first marble betta and it is crazy to see the difference in just a few days. I do plan on doing a comparison (Transformation Tuesday) with his tomorrow on my Instagram (collegebettas), and that may always be my Tuesday post. His tank did get a lot of algae while I was gone, because it had a dim light always on and a bright light on for the normal 13 hours (I keep them on longer so that some algae does grow for the snails). I pulled the blue-green algae off today, so hopefully it will go away, but it probably won't. I do have a nerite in the tank, but he doesn't eat it. But, I'll live and so will they. Anyway, here is some pictures:


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

A day late again this week, but I was busy yesterday so I didn't do anything with the fish, so I did stuff just now. So here is my update:

*Squirt:* Squirt is doing great. The aquascaping is growing on me. The carpeting clover plant is doing okay, some leaves are dying, but not all of them are, so hopefully they will grow. The java fern is doing great. It is under the filter guard, so there are no floating plants blocking its view. It has a baby and has a few things that may be forming more babies. Today I turned on the volcano since I have extra air power now because of my next update.

*Eric:* Originally, I was just going to leave Eric in the 3-gallon KK and get guppies, but since I got accepted into a study abroad course (that is only a week and a half long), I need to save money. So, since Eric has been up and swimming all week, I just put him back in his tank. I can't say he is excited, but hopefully, he will grow into it again soon. His plants are doing decently. The fern has a ton of babies again, which I will take out this weekend to join the others. Since the QT tank is no longer there, I put a tupperware with just plants in it with the light just over it. It is very high lighting, so I am hoping they will start growing so that I can start selling them. I also need to find other ways of getting money since I can't have an off-campus job without a way to get there.

*Land Snails:* Nothing happening there. I got the geckos freeze dried meal worms because that is all Walmart has (besides freeze dried crickets which were very smashed), but they haven't touched them. Hopefully, they will figure it out before they starve.

*Apollo:* Nothing to update here either. He just does the same thing over and over.

*Hank:* The blue-green algae is starting to come back, so I guess I jinxed it. I may have to do a week of darkness. The Apongeton should survive that. Hank has gained polka dots. He has black and brown spots. He gets more spots every day. He is also getting bigger. The rays on his tail though are messed up, but I am not trying to show him so it's not bad for me.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So, I never posted updates last week because I was so busy, but nothing much had happened. But this week, exciting things have happened. I got tired of climbing so high into bed, so I rearranged my room to lower my bed. The fish mostly stayed the same, but there are some changes.

*Squirt:* Nothing has changed for her. This week I did find one of the snails cleaning the filter overflow. I don't know how he got up there, but he did and got back down.

*Eric:* The day after moving him back into his tank, he disappeared and I was worried it was a mistake to put him back in. After a couple days though he perked up and is acting normal again. So, he is doing well now. I am careful to not accidently overfeed him though so swim bladder issues don't come up again.

*Land Snails (and geckos):* This is where the first big update comes. I decided to redo that tank. I have been wanting to redo it for a while but was saving money. Since I ordered a few other things though I caved and ordered coconut fiber. I mixed one brick of coconut fiber with the rest of the spagnum moss. After taking everything out of the tank, I poured in the last of the "natural" gravel from the 10 gallon, which just barely covered the bottom. The I cut craft mesh to size and put in on top. This created a false bottom where excess moisture can build up. Usually, this method is used in a closed tank where there are plants and no access to atmospheric oxygen. Then I put a layer of the dirt/moss combo and redecorated. The basic setup is inspired by SherpaDesigns on YouTube. Eventually, I will add live plants too. Also, I have pictures of Lit and Chill my friend's geckos that live with my snails (I am not squeezing them in the pictures, I was holding down just enough that they would stay still).
























Also, they moved to the bottom left where Hank's tank was.

*Apollo:* Finally there is something interesting to say about Apollos: he has moved to my desk. He is my roommate's favorite and his light isn't on a timer like the other four tanks (including the snails), so he got moved. I also threw a pest snail in his tank to help with algae since his light gets left on too long sometimes since it is not on a timer.









*Hank:* Hank's colors seems to be stabilizing for now since there hasn't been much change lately. His tank got moved to the right where Apollo's tank was, so I can see him more easily. The algae is getting better in his tank too, which is great. I owe it to the pest snails that somehow got in there.

*"Rescue"* Yes, you read that right, I picked up another fish at Walmart at about midnight. He was the saddest one there, besides the boy that had just enough water to stay upright. He may have fin melt and parasites, but I
am not sure yet. He is spending the next couple weeks on Paragaurd though to be safe. Here he is:









































Also, I may be selling floaters soon since I have too many and they just keep multiplying like rabbits. I am looking at selling that for about $6-8 with shipping included. I bought shipping bags and a scale to weigh the packages on. So if anyone wants to be my guinea pig, let me know.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So I haven't updated in a month and a half, so I thought I would share some updates. The reasons behind not updating are that nothing much was happening and I was busy with everything else in my life. If you do want to see daily updates, I do have an Instagram account that I share almost daily on (same username as here). Also, I have been selling floaters, but I am not selling again until mid-January when I go back to school.

*Squirt:* Squirt never really changes it seems. She has gotten as big as she's getting and her fins have stopped growing now. She is a little aggressive when provoked, so I don't think she will get any tankmates. This month while I am home, she will be staying in one of the 3 gallon KritterKeepers with some plants.

*Eric:* Eric is a mystery really. Some days he is great and swimming around, and other days he is floating at the top or laying at the bottom. He has turned into a butt dragger on his bad days. He is with the other calmest male in a divided 3 gallon KK, but the last two days he has been clamped up. Yesterday he just laid at the bottom, but today he is at the top leaning against the side. I'm not really sure what to do with him. I was planning on getting him some betta leaves yesterday at Petco, but they don't carry them, so I will need to run to PetSmart sometime and pick a couple up for him. His good days do seem to run in phases though and when he doesn't feel great he doesn't always eat. He has managed to blow some bubbles for a bubble nest, though, so the sides of the tank have a thin wall of little bubbles.

*Land Snails+geckos:* The snails have been great since the move. The first night all five snails came out, which I don't think has ever happened. I also know that at least one of the geckos is still alive. I only see one at a time, so I don't know if there is just one or if they take turns coming out. I did pick up a container of superworms for them yesterday. It was supposed to come with about 35 live worms, but only a couple were actually alive, so I am not too happy about that. They are also too big for the geckos, so I will have to try something else.

*Apollo:* Like Squirt, he doesn't change much. This week I have found out two things though: 1. He only flares if flared at and 2. He can make a bubble nest. He has a fairly good sized bubble nest going right now. He is sharing the divided KK with Eric.

*Hank:* Hank's color has stayed the same, or at least close enough that I don't notice. He is still fairly small, but he is growing. I floated him in Squirt's tank briefly while I was cleaning the sand in his tank because bacteria pockets formed under the tank ornaments. He is a little smaller than Squirt, but even over the summer, she was growing, so I am sure by summer, he should be about full grown. He is a favorite on my IG.

*Adam:* Last, but not least, Adam has gotten much better. He did not have fin melt and after a week he looked just about perfect. He has grown a little on his fins, but not too much. He got a tank a couple weeks ago as well. It is a six gallon tank. It is similar to Apollo's but it is round the full way and much taller. I planted some jungle val in his tank. His tank is between the side wall and Apollo's tank on my desk. He is currently sharing a divided KK with Hank though and the two of them are competing to make the largest bubble nest. I'm not sure who is winning, but before I move the boys into the 10 gallon, I will take a picture and post it on IG.

The boys are all going into the divided 10. I decided to put gravel in it. Originally I was going to buy 4 different 2 pound bags so they each had a color, but Petco didn't have any two pound bags so I bought 2 5 pounds bags. I bag is purple and the other is a mix of pink, white, and black. I mixed both bags together. I hope the boys don't mind having "girl" colors. In the far left will be Adam, because that section will have the least water flow for his huge fins, next to him will be Hank with the filter, then Apollo with the heater, and finally Eric on the far right with a sponge filter. I finished siliconing the dividers about 40 hours ago, so I plan on filling up the tank tonight and letting it run overnight before adding the boys in tomorrow, to try and get some of the ammonia out of the system (tap has 1ppm). Anyway, there are plenty of pictures on IG, so I'm not going to upload any here. I believe you may be able to look at my page with out an account, but I'm not positive.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

On January 11th, 2016, a baby boy and his many, many siblings were born. On March 25, 2016, one little boy was selected for adoption.








One March 30, 2016, the little boy arrive home and was named Eric. He was given half of a 10-gallon tank.








After a couple weeks, he decided that he didn't want to live alone on his side and jumped the barrier to join his tank mate. After a little time alone, the little boy was put in time-out in a tiny tank. He then decided to get stuck in the filter, and was moved again. Finally, he got him own tank to himself.








Eventually, he was forced to move locations again and gained a very large potted plant.








After the move, he started developing tumors. They started small but worried his adoptive mother and he was moved to another tank.








After some time, he moved again into a brand new tank that seemed to be his forever tank.








But, his tumors continued to grow worse and landed him in another medicated tank. But he got better and went back to his tank. With his birthday and Christmas quickly approaching, he took a two-day journey with his adoptive brothers and sister to a tank he had to share again, but this time, he couldn't jump to visit his brothers. 








The walls were sturdier ad higher, and he wasn't quite strong enough to jump over. Right after arriving in his new shared tank, he was doing great. 








He was up and moving, but when he heard his adoptive mom was leaving him for a week for vacation, he went down hill again. With the year drawn to a close, he started to pinecone. Although his adoptive mother tried her hardest with medications, he passed away just before midnight on January 3, 2017, only one week before his 1st Birthday.

Swim in Peace baby boy. I will miss you dearly.







​


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

OHH NOOO!!! Eric!!! I'm SO sorry you lost him!! His memorial post was so beautifuk, and well thought out. SIP little man <3


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

That was a touchingly beautiful post. Very sorry to hear about your boy's passing.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Since I am bored and need something to do, I am going to do a full update with pictures.

*Squirt:* As always, Squirt is doing great. She is spending this break in a 3 gallon KK with my anubias driftwood and one of the snails. One of the anubias sticks out of the water most of the time so it is struggling some, but it's holding on. The snail poops way too much, though.









*Eric:* If you missed my last post, Eric passed a week ago from his tumors. He really has been slowly going downhill the last 6 months. He was a very strong boy though and fought until the last week. His side of the divided tank has just been sitting empty, but I'm not sure if I will fill it or not. Eric did get buried in a pot with aloe. His has his Ariel and Eric statue above him.









*Terrarium:* The snails and geckos have all been more active. I added the ribbon plants to their tank, but it's not doing so well in there. The snails love climbing on it, though, which knocks it over. I also added some moss in. I'm not sure it is doing too well either. I did build a DIY humidifier for the tank, but it isn't working too well. I do have an extra pump at school, so once I get back, I am going to try it with its own pump (right now the same pump is also running the sponge filter in Squirt's tank). I am also contemplating using Squirt's tank at school as a new terrarium, since it will give the geckos more room since they really should have at least 5 gallons (10 is recommended) and they are currently in a 3 gallon. If I do move them over, Squirt would go into Eric's old tank and the two tanks would switch spots. It is a change I would like to make, but that would mean I definitely could not get another betta because I would be out of tanks. So, I need to think about that. 
Last picture is one of the geckos trying to eat a superworm from under the plastic lid it's on.









*Apollo:* Apollo is the same as always. He has been flaring some, but he rarely is the one to initiate it. He is also not a fan of the camera, so it is very difficult to get pictures of him, so I am proud of the semi-decent ones I did get. He also wasn't thrilled for the extra light I put above the tank (by moving the floaters around and moving the light to the front of the tank), so that made pictures twice as difficult. Which reminds me, I plan on getting rid of most, if not all of the floaters, so please take it from me (It is $3 a bag including shipping and I will fit as much as I can into a sandwich bag).









*Hank:* Hank just keeps getting bigger. I think he is about the same size as Squirt now, maybe just a little smaller. I am posting a Transformation Tuesday of him tomorrow on my Instagram (same username as here and almost daily updates). He is the other contender for Eric's tank, which means I would rescape it to take the same theming idea as his current 2 gallon. He is also quite the little model, so most of my decent pictures are of him.









*Adam:* And last but not least, the crazy one who initiates almost all the flaring. I can't wait to get back to rescaping his tank. Once I get back to school, I plan on ordering more jungle val for his tank. I did want to add additional fish to his tank, but considering he is the one doing the bulk of the flaring, I probably shouldn't risk it.









So that's about it. We travel again in a week, but since it is only one day of travel, it should be easier this time. The bulk of the times I got wet was when we were driving through college campuses for my brother (who is a senior right now). Some of those campuses have a lot of hills and speed bumps. My school only has two speed bumps, but the ones we visited were half speed bump, half road. 
Also, we got a light dusting of "snow" (really just little ice pellets) for the first time in two years, so here is a picture of my dog with snow on his face:









I have also successfully wasted time. That's one thing I miss about school: I usually don't have to waste time and when I do, there are always people around and things I can do.​


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh wow...Hank has really marbled! Went from what was it? Solid red to a koi? 

So sorry to hear about Eric, he was a handsome boy.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

He was a dark blueish black body with orangy red fins. Here he is the day I got him:


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh wow. Lucky duck. He's gorgeous! Would not have seen that change coming!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I know I was a little worried about to "koi" I got when he came. It only took him about a month to marble like that. His siblings are stunners too are being sold for at least twice as much not that they marbled. It was definitely a fun transformation to watch.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow Hank looks SO different!! And Apollo looks great! It looks like he's grown.

The snails look great! How do you keep their tank warm/humid? I had such problems with that, and if I get some new snails, I definitely want to make sure I can keep the tank humid. My issue was that the tank was moist, but not warm, it was probably room temp, but that just seemed too cool. Is a Pet Smart KK OK to use, or will the holes in the lid allow too much moisture to leave?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Apollo may have grown, I'm not sure. Hank and Squirt sure have, though. I was looking back at Squirt's old pictures last night and she was probably half the size she is now.
I am using a tropical plant/animal substrate (sphagnum moss and coco fiber) that holds moisture really well. I got the mixture idea from SerpaDesign on YouTube. As for warmth, the light may warm it up a bit since it isn't LED, but I've never worried about it much. At school, it is plenty warm (which sucks for me) so I've never worried about it much. At home, it's colder, but it doesn't seem to affect them much. The tank I am using is just a glorified medium KK that came with extra stuff. Reptiles and snails are usually kept with screen lids, so I would think if it was too much of a problem that wouldn't be the norm. I did make a humidifier, but it doesn't work well. I am going to try it on my Whisper 20 pump when I get to school Tuesday and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Maybe it's just the way his fins look, they look 'fluffier'. Squirt looks really good! She's gotten so big!!
Where did you get the coco fiber? I'll definitely have to check into that, do you wash it all out once a week, and soak the substrate in warm water, how do you clean it (the substrate? That's what I did when I cleaned their tank. I think I read that Helix Aspersa is really adaptable to temps, so maybe I'm just fretting. I even read that in the winter you can warm up the water in the spray bottle to make it warm for them, although I've been keeping my bedroom door closed and fan off to make it warmer in there, so that may help.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't usually clean the substrate. I may add some when I get back next week, but I don't usually worry about it. The snails always poop on the walls anyway. I plan on planting it once I figure out the humidity thing. 
I got the cocofiber on Amazon, but it's at Petco too (I am pretty sure it was at Petco, it may have been PetSmart). Mine was $8 for 3 bricks. It comes in bricks that you soak in water, then just mix in a package of sphagnum moss (about half and half) and you have a ton of substrate.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Since I am back at school and the tanks have all been redone (and I am procrastinating), I decided I am going to do a little update with pictures.

*Squirt:* Squirt has 3 new roommates and a new plant. I got some Subwassertang and a variety of snails from @kitkat67 . The Subwassertang is tied to the wood in another attempt at doing a tree. Squirt has a rabbit snail and two ivory mystery snails with her in the tank. For those wondering, I do run extra filtration on this tank (an AquaClear 20 to be exact).









*Terrarium:* The snails haven't been very active since I have gotten back to school (I have only seen one move). The humidifier is bringing the tank humidity up about 10% during the day and I have it turned off at night because it is kind of loud. I am not sure what else to do. I may try a larger bottle with two outputs (one on each side of the tank), but I'm not sure yet if that will really make a difference and I am almost out of silicone. Also, there seem to be some superworms living in the tank, so I am hoping maybe they will reproduce, but I haven't researched about it yet, because school.

*Apollo:* Apollo is his normal self. I did get two more pillars for his tank on my last Petco run the day before coming back to school. I also added my elephant I got from an Instagramer into the tank with some java fern nubs, moss balls, and a large anubias.









*Hank:* Hank has been moved into Eric's old tank, which got a major refurb a couple days ago. I used up more of the silicone making a wall for the planter in the back and he has the anubias log because I have nowhere else to put it. I didn't really want it in there, but since there is nowhere else, I put it in and it doesn't look too bad. I am happy about how the tank turned out too. I think I mixed a little too much stuff into the sand, but it isn't too bad. Hank has a volcano snail, an ivory mystery snail and MTS living with him. All snails are from KitKat and are doing great.









*Adam:* Last, but not least, Adam. He is doing well, but he may be a little lonely without Apollo to flare at. Without Eric to bring back in a tank, he did travel in a tank alone with plants and nerites on the other side of the divider. Adam's tank didn't change at all from what it was before I left, besides an ivory mystery snail being added and a moss ball (I actually pulled one of my moss balls apart since it grew big enough to propagate).









Here are two bonus pictures of my two sections of tanks:


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello world, it's been a couple weeks again. I am waiting for a program to download so I can do my homework, so I have some free time to roam the interwebs, so why not start with an update. I have been crazy busy and have decided to spend my extra time back with cover making. I made book covers all through high school but stopped half way through my senior year. So that is how I spend most of my procrastination time on. So if I start putting random html coding in, that's why.

*Squirt:* Squirt is doing well. Little fat fish like normal. She loves to eat the snail's algae wafers and cucumbers. Whenever I feed cucumbers now, I have to not feed the fish for two days, because they snack on the cucumbers, too. The two apple snails in her tank are doing great. Squirt has nipped at them before, but I haven't seen her do it in a while, so I haven't worried about it at all.

*Terrarium:* Like before winter break, I have kind of neglected the terrarium. I plan on working on it this weekend (most likely tomorrow). I haven't seen much movement at all. Pricilla moved some the last two nights because I put out food and the big super worms have been out too, eating the veggies. They sort of took over, so I am going to clean out all the substrate. I started feeding the geckos fruit flies, but I am not sure if they have been eating them.

*Apollo:* Apollo has been a little more lethargic now without his flaring buddy Adam. I am thinking about moving his tank back to the shelf where it was at the beginning of the school year. I would just take the air power that is going to Squirt's volcano and then restrict the flow or Adam's tank since it only uses half of the air. It would give me more desk space I did that. After I clean out the terrarium I am going to clean the second shelf and decide.

*Hank:* Hank is getting bigger every week. This week he has gotten two yellow spots, so I am interested to see how that continues. His red and black spots seem to be staying the same, so who knows how that will change. He is doing wonderfully in the larger tank and has such an interesting personality. He has been doing some weird swimming at the surface that I call prancing (he sticks his nose out repeatedly while swimming really fast). He also eats off my finger (the others do too, but Hank is more willing). His tank got really cloudy yesterday, but it is going back to normal. I dosed prime, but there didn't seem to be an ammonia spike. I may skip a dosage of ferts this weekend, though. I am starting to dose every 5 days now.

*Adam:* Adam is doing well. Yesterday he flared at the cucumber after I dropped it in. Instagram has named his snail Cogsworth. I am debating on moving the other large snail to his tank and naming it Lumiere, but I haven't decided yet. I may ask Instagram. (Also, if you don't already, follow CollegeBettas on Instagram, you should). Cogsworth loves to climb to the tip o the tank and then fly down to the ground and that makes me super happy. I watch that tank the most since it's on my desk and Apollo doesn't do much in his tank.

*Other Updates:* So along with my Instagram, I am starting a YouTube channel with the same username. The first video _should_ be out the 24th. I will be starting a betta care series that will run every other Friday, with some more personal videos the other weeks. So if you have any ideas for videos, let me know. I may be looking for pictures on here in the future for a diseases video.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Quick update on the terrarium: The geckos must have died because they were not in the tank when I cleaned it out and there was no way for them to escape. I added in a water irrigation system into the false bottom that will allow me to add water to the false bottom.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

*It's been a year!*

One year ago today I picked up a very tiny Squirt and took her on a two-hour drive to campus where she got her own one-gallon corner tank with a "filter" that was "cycled" (as in an under gravel filter that I let run for a week). Two days later, I joined this site and learned so much. Getting a baby without any previous, successful, experience was a dumb choice, but it was also one of my best choices. If I had not gotten her I would not have googled "Baby betta care" and found this forum. I probably would have eventually found it, but not as quickly. Here is to many, many, more years!

Picture spam (the pictures from day one are terrible, but oh well):








^^That is almost every picture I have posted of her roughly in oldest to newest, the first three pictures are the day I got her, and the last one is from earlier today

Also, for the big one year anniversary, I am starting up my YouTube account. My username is the same as here and the first video comes out Friday. I will post a link when it is up.​


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

OH NO, so sorry to hear about your Geckos! :-(

But Happy Birthday Squirt!!! She's so cute, and has changed so much!! 
I look forward to seeing your first YT video!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Here is the video that came out today:


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Nothing new happening with the fish, but here is this week's video:


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

This week's video:


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Just got back from Spring Break and everyone made it alone this week. There are some diatoms in Adam's tank, but that's an easy fix. Here is today's video, it's lacking this week, but I have a ton to talk about next week.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm really enjoying your videos, they're really informative! One thing I'd like to point out, is that PetCo's dollar per gallon sale applies to only the 10 gallons or larger, you might could add that in the description.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I am glad you are enjoying them. They are definitely more work than I thought they would be. I did mention that in the video that tanks 10 gallons and more are in the sale.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Did you? I guess I didn't catch it, the sound on my laptop is pretty bad, so sometimes I can't hear things very well.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeah, the sound is really quiet too. I can't figure out how to make it louder at all.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

When you add the voice over to the video, is there a feature to make the sound louder? Maybe try that if you can find a tool for that. What program do you use to put it together?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I have the sound turned up and focused on it. I'm using Window's Movie Maker.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I've used that before, That might be the issue, when I created a video, I think I struggled with the sound too. How are you recording your voice? It could also be the recorder you're using.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm just using the standard Window's recorder that came with my computer. It is most likely Movie Maker, because my video last week was a combination of voiceover and regular video, and the sound didn't differ between the two.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Could be, either way, it's still good quality, I would be super proud of them so far!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Here is this week's video including a giveaway:


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Two things not entirely fish related, but I feel like sharing:
1. I don't have the apartment I wanted. My roommate and I were going to move in with her roommate from last year, but another one of our friends saw the empty room and a familiar name and took our room. My roommate and I also had class during housing sign-ups and we were not allowed to sign up early like the other class that had an event. Needless to say, last night was pretty terrible and an emotional rollercoaster. Thankfully, my roommate and I are with people we know and we will still have a full kitchen, we just won't have as much space as we were hoping.
2. I still haven't started my video for tomorrow and I am leaving for the weekend in 4 hours. I also have homework I have to finish before I leave.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Here is this week's video:


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

So the best thing just happened. The first weekend of every month, the city goes through the neighborhoods and picks up all the bulk trash, such as big boxes and furniture. They have some pretty strict rules with it, such as it has to be a certain distance from the curb and mailbox (so the machine can grab it) and it can't be trash bags. If you don't follow the guidelines, they won't pick it up. Well, I can home fo Easter and last night I saw a piece of bulk trash sitting out, which is sort of common, but it caught my attention because it looked like a fish tank with stuff inside.
Turns out, it was a fish tank and so I went and got it. My sister helped me carry it and the owner of the house asked if we needed help, but since we only live two houses down, I declined. The tank had a fake wood and stone ornament, a little cave covered in coral, a powerhead, gross blue gravel, and an under gravel filter. I went ahead and trashed the gravel and under gravel filter since they were not in very good shape. I could have probably salvaged the gravel, but I'm not sure if I will ever use all blue gravel. When cleaning, it did seem to hold water, but I will probably reseal it anyway since it was built in 2005.
This will most likely be a bare bottom goldfish tank. It should fit on my current shelf and without gravel, it should be plenty light enough to be on the shelf. The only downside is I would have to get a filter, light, and lid. (which would be roughly $120) Not something I am doing soon though. At the earliest, it would be in the fall when I am in my apartment. Because, once I move into my apartment, I wouldn't move out until I graduate in two years. The only time the fish would have to move is for Christmas. But, we'll see what happens.

Also, here is this week's video:


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

My city has something similar. Only it lasts for about a week once/twice a year I think (don't quote me on that). They will advertise it in the newspaper. It can be pretty competitive. People will drive around in big trucks looks for scrap metal. I usually don't see any fish tanks whenever my city does this. I will definitely try and keep my eyes open for some this year. Anyway, betta related, I think you are doing a really great job on the videos. They look very crisp and clean. They look professional and best of all, they give great information! I was wondering if you would consider making a video on all of the fish supplies you have/should have, betta tank mates, betta sororities, or maybe how to diagnose betta fish diseases.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you! All of those are videos I would like to get to in the future. Diseases one I think is at the end of May.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I haven't posted in a long time, but here is this week's video:


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

This evening I will be getting my fish back, so I thought I would share an all fish update. For those that didn't know I left for Germany a little over three weeks ago for study abroad. For those that have been following this journal since the beginning, you know that I was going to go to England last semester but I decided not to so I could be with my fish as well as work and be with my friends. After making my decision, the opportunity to go to Germany came up and I decided to take it. But, that still meant leaving my fish. My fish spent two and a half weeks at the pool I work with in our office. I made up little daily meals for them in pill containers and bought bottled water for them (which I treated with Prime). I have been back at school for a week, but my fish are currently still at the pool. Yesterday I set up the tanks again, so after work tonight I will be bringing them back.

*Squirt:* Squirt got to go in a kritterkeeper with white sand and all the MTS and the rabbit snail. She was a little lethargic when I left, but seemed to be doing fine. On May 22 I got a text from my boss saying Squirt had died. She had been fine at the start of the noon shift but was belly up by 3. I don't know what happened and according to my coworkers, she had been acting completely fine. Thankfully, my roommate was able to go by later and bury her in one of my aloe plants so she is buried the same way as Eric and Destiny. Her tank is going to be given to Adam.

*Snails:* After a long sleep, the snails have come back out of their shells. I moved them out of the heat yesterday and they perked right up. They are skinnier than the last time I saw them out, so hopefully, I can fatten them up again. They have been chewing on some lettuce.

*Apollo:* Apollo is going to be downgraded to the 2 gallon tank to help save some room until I change apartments again in two months. I haven't decided if I am going to put him in his original tank again or not once I move. I am thinking about getting him a 2.5 so he can be on my desk (the 2 gallon barely fits, but a 2.5 is shorter).

*Hank:* Hank is as crazy as ever. I think he likes being in the divided tank. His tank is the exact same as before, I just need to plant the plants.

*Adam:* Adam is the same as well. As I said before, he will be getting Squirt's old tank after I do some updating to it. I will be turning his into a Fluval style like I did for Hank/Eric's tank, but it is going to be a little different this time. I ordered the supplies yesterday, so the should be here the beginning of next week since I don't have Amazon Prime anymore.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, it has been a month and a half since my last update and some things have changed, so I thought I would do some updating.

*Snails:* The snails have not come out since my last update, but I think I am going to slightly downgrade them to a 2.5 gallon because it will hold in the moisture better and then they may come out more. My apartment is usually at 70-72 now, so they should like that temperature more. I will make the switch whenever I make it to Pet Supplies Plus. The good thing is one of my friends works there, so she can let me know if they have any in stock.

*Apollo: Apollo passed two weeks ago. I went home for the weekend and came back and he was dead. I am not sure exactly what happened, but he had been slowing down the last couple months. My hypothesis is that he just got too old. You never really know how old they are when you get them from a big box store. His tank is still being used though.

Hank: Hank is the same as always. Nothing much has changed in his tank. The ludwigia is growing in very well, so I may be moving some to a new tank.

Adam: Adam's new tank has been up and running for a couple weeks and it is doing great. I like it better than Hank's now. I did post a tutorial on YouTube if anyone is interested in watching it.

Pascal: So I got a new fish. His name is Pascal and he is a marble boy. I have yet to figure out if he is a full halfmoon though. I did just get an exercise mirror, so we will see soon. I have had him for almost two weeks now. He is in Apollo's old tank. Here is my YouTube video of him:





*


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Aww I'm so sorry to hear about Apollo  You gave him a really amazing home, thank you!
I ADORE Pascal! He's so cute! I can't wait to watch his marbling progress!


----------

